# Fehmarntour 24.02.07



## Coasthunter (12. Januar 2007)

Ich habe heute vormittag mit Wolfgang telefoniert und den Termin bestätigt. Am 24. 02 stechen wir das zweite mal in See.
Der Rochen gehört dann uns. Bis jetzt können wir fest schon zu 100 prozent mit folgenden Leuten rechnen:

Coasthunter 100 prozent (jetzt schon im Fieber)
Pitus 100 prozent (steht schon mit gepacktem Gerödel am Start)
LordVader 100 prozent
Torte (schläft schon mit gepacktem Gerödel)
Keule 100 prozent
Pitus Keule seine alte. 100 prozent
Pitus sein Kumpel Pöppi (nun gibts kein Zurück)
Sunny ( wie gehabt)
Marcus (wird noch abgeklärt)
Aal-Matti ( ist jetzt Amtlich)


----------



## Keule (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

jepp keule und seine "alte" sind auch mit von der partie... 

allerdings gehört die alte *nur mir* und nicht pitus...
pitus darf nicht mal schnuppern;-)


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Keule schrieb:


> jepp keule und seine "alte" sind auch mit von der partie...
> 
> allerdings gehört die alte *nur mir* und nicht pitus...
> pitus darf nicht mal schnuppern;-)


 
Hmmmmm............., mir hat er da was von Schnupperwochen und Tag der offenen Tür erzählt. :q 

Aber viel wichtiger finde ich, das es diesmal gut läuft für uns, besonders für Sunny. Nicht das wir wieder ein grenzenloses Frustfressen bei ihm beobachten müssen.:q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

um was gehts genau?

Pilktour,kleinboot???


----------



## Buschangler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Grüss Dich Coasthunter!!!!! Hoffe Du hattest nen schönen Urlaub. Natürlich bin ich wieder mit von der Partie. Bin schon ganz heiß!!!Und Makrelentour bin ich auch dabei. Gruss Torte


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Grüss Dich Coasthunter!!!!! Hoffe Du hattest nen schönen Urlaub. Natürlich bin ich wieder mit von der Partie. Bin schon ganz heiß!!!Und Makrelentour bin ich auch dabei. Gruss Torte


 
Moin moin, Käptn Schnööf. :q 
Dann setz ich Dich mal schnell auf 100 % #6


@Junger Dorschler: Kleines Kuttertreffen unter Pilkveteranen.


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt,
> 
> ein großes PETRI HEIL.#h #h #h #h
> 
> Fangt was.:q :q :q


 
Danke Falk, wir werden uns Mühe geben. #6


----------



## pitus02 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich habe heute vormittag mit Wolfgang telefoniert und den Termin bestätigt. Am 24. 02 stechen wir das zweite mal in See.
> Der Rochen gehört dann uns. Bis jetzt können wir fest schon zu 100 prozent mit folgenden Leuten rechnen:
> 
> Coasthunter
> ...




:q endlich mal einer der weiß das mann unter Freunden alles teilt :q :q |kopfkrat 
#d           #d         #d


----------



## BennyO (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Geht es mit dem Kutter raus??


Gruß Benny


----------



## Keule´s Schweetie (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



pitus02 schrieb:


> :q endlich mal einer der weiß das mann unter Freunden alles teilt :q :q |kopfkrat
> #d #d #d


 

Na toll , wenn der Chef das liest, krieg ich wieder mein Schloss um


----------



## Buschangler (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Keule´s Schweetie schrieb:


> Na toll , wenn der Chef das liest, krieg ich wieder mein Schloss um


Das heist pitus braucht ein Einzelzimmer!? Ich werde wohl diesmal zwei mal Bettwäsche mitnehmen!!! Schöne Grüsse an Sunny!!!|gr: |gr: |gr:  Du Bettenklauer!|krach:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

moin andor,


was kostet der spass?


----------



## carassius (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Moin Andor, ich sehe gerade das ich sowieso mit mein Vater da bin.Ich habe mir extra uhrlaub von 23-26 genommen und werde natürlich auch in der Zeit da sein.Ich muss nur noch mal mit Wolfgang schnacken wegen unser Boot.
Der erste Groß-Dorsch versuch starte ich am 28.01.06 falls nicht so viel Wind ist!:c


----------



## Wulli (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Moin,

verdächtig, verdächtig.....

mal sehen, was meine Regierung so zu sagen hat|supergri  

oder darf die Grillsau nicht wieder mit? 

Falls  gewünscht, werde ich wieder Fleisch mitbringen. 
Wenn wieder Sturm ist, dann bleibe ich lieber zu Hause, das war ja letzte mal echt nicht schön...

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Wulli, was wären wir bloß ohne Grillschlampe? Und Sunny ist sowieso stark auf Deine Präsenz angewiesen. Der schwärmt ja heute noch von dem geilen Grillfleisch.:q 


Meinen Gebührenmarkensponsor von gestern (friggler) setze ich mal vorsichtshalber mit auf die Liste. Nicht war Andreas?|supergri War wirklich sehr nett von Dir, mir die Marke zu überlassen.

@Dorsch888: Trotz Mehrwertsteuererhöhung, die Preise bei Wolfgang bleiben stabil. 35 Euro pro Person.


----------



## sunny (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Wieso stehe ich nicht auf der Liste #d ?  Aber fix nachgeholt, sonst gibbet dat Mecker :q . Du hast im Urlaub wohl in ner Kaba-Dose übernachtet, dass du dir sowas traust, he  ?

Schließlich schulde ich dir noch nen Brötchen |supergri .

Wie soll es denn ablaufen? Wie letztes mal, also Freitag anreisen, essen gehen, nen büschen schnacken, schlafen, frühstücken, angeln, Abends grillen und ab nach Hause. Oder Sonnabend zum Frühstücken treffen, angeln, grillen nach Hause?

@Wulli: Ich nehme wieder ein T-Bone, ein Nacken. Wenn es geht mal büschen dicker geschnitten und nicht wieder so'ne Aufschnittscheibe :q  .


----------



## urmel23 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

schade schokolade. da wären wir gerne mitgekommen. leider passt der termin überhaupt nicht. naja, evt. bei der nächsten tour und spätestens beim makrelenangeln auf der blauort sieht man sich dann wieder 

den teilnehmer dann viel spaß und ganz viel petri

gruß
urmel23


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

@Sunny: Du gehörst doch sowieso zum Inventar. :q Oder denkst Du, wir fahren ohne Dich los? #d


----------



## sunny (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Na, da bin ich ja beruhigt :vik: . Dann ist die Truppe ja vollzählig, wenn ich das so richtig überblicke. Ich freu mich jetzt schon wieder wie Bolle :z .


Bevor ich es vergesse: Buschangler |welcome: im Board. Dat kostet dich auf Fehmarn selbstverständlich ein/zwei #g


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Bevor ich es vergesse: Buschangler |welcome: im Board. Dat kostet dich auf Fehmarn selbstverständlich ein/zwei #g


 
Ich würde sagen, er übernimmt die Zeche beim Griechen und fertig.:m


----------



## sunny (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Ganz hervorragend die Idee #6 |supergri .


----------



## pitus02 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, er übernimmt die Zeche beim Griechen und fertig.:m




:q So als Einstand im Board !? #6 

Soll ich wieder Pizzabrötchen zaubern lassen


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Soll ich wieder Pizzabrötchen zaubern lassen


 

Diese kleinen leckeren Süchtigmacher? Mjam mjam...........:q 
Mal ganz ehrlich, das war das beste an der letzten Tour. War ein kleiner Trost, für die Schneidertour. Und Abends noch das Abgrillen..................., verdammt ich muß zum Kühlschrank:q


----------



## sunny (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Soll ich wieder Pizzabrötchen zaubern lassen



Der Salat von deinem Frauchen war auch nicht zu verachten #6. Oder hast'e die Tupperschale vergessen und kriegst deshalb keinen mehr :q ?


----------



## LordVader (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Diese kleinen leckeren Süchtigmacher? Mjam mjam...........:q
> Mal ganz ehrlich, das war das beste an der letzten Tour. War ein kleiner Trost, für die Schneidertour. Und Abends noch das Abgrillen..................., verdammt ich muß zum Kühlschrank:q


 
Da kannst Du dir die Hand mit Sunny reichen.:m Wann habt Ihr denn mal keinen Hunger ?|kopfkrat :q


----------



## LordVader (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

@ Pitus

Das mit den Pizzabrötchen wäre megacool. Die machen echt süchtig.


----------



## sunny (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



LordVader schrieb:


> Da kannst Du dir die Hand mit Sunny reichen.:m Wann habt Ihr denn mal keinen Hunger ?|kopfkrat :q



Das könnte ich dir jetzt genau sagen, aber dann krieg ich bestimmt ne Nominierung für die Boardferkelwahl, wenn de verstehst, was ich meine :q .


@Coasti

Hat Wolfgang was verlauten lassen, ob Didi den Kahn fährt? Ansonsten muss ich noch mal in mich gehen.


----------



## pitus02 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Der Salat von deinem Frauchen war auch nicht zu verachten #6. Oder hast'e die Tupperschale vergessen und kriegst deshalb keinen mehr :q ?




:c Fräulein Tupper ist tatsächlich weg #d 

Aber Salat gibt es glaube ich trotzdem, is ja jwtzt wieder platz für ne Kaffeemaschine von Tupper. <<<<<<<<<zum glück gibt´s die noch nicht |supergri |supergri


----------



## BennyO (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Und schön Bericht erstatten ne??!!


Gruß Benny


----------



## Coasthunter (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



LordVader schrieb:


> Da kannst Du dir die Hand mit Sunny reichen.:m Wann habt Ihr denn mal keinen Hunger ?|kopfkrat :q


 

Ach was Sunny, dafür wirst Du nicht Nominiert, keine Sorge. Aber etwas Abartig fand ich es schon, wie Du an der Reling klebtes, als Du im "Makrelenrausch" warst. Mit sooooo einem fetten Grinsen. Für kein Essen der Welt hätte Dich da jemand von der Reling weg bekommen.:q 

@all: Hier der Beweis...............

http://img441.*ih.us/img441/3528/makrelenboardietour0207si2.th.jpg

Ob wir mit Diddy rausfahren kläre ich noch die Tage ab. Da halte ich euch am laufenden.


----------



## sunny (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

@Coasti

Da ist was dran |supergri . Hunger habe ich in solchen Momenten schon, aber im Leben würd ich nicht aufhören zu fischen #d . 


Falls einer meint er müsste abspringen, ich hätte noch jemanden der mitkommen würde  .

Wie ist denn nun die allgemeine Meinung zum Ablauf? Ist zwar noch nen büschen hin, aber neugierig bin ich trotzdem.


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Wie ist denn nun die allgemeine Meinung zum Ablauf? Ist zwar noch nen büschen hin, aber neugierig bin ich trotzdem.


 

Pitus wird den Urbi at Orbi aussprechen, Torte übernimmt die Zeche, Wolfgang das Filetieren und wir beide kümmern uns darum, das vom Essen nichts übrig bleibt.|supergri 


Und den Rest regeln wir wie beim letzten mal: Wer kann, reist Freitags an, ansonsten treffen wir uns spätestens samstag um 7:00 Uhr am Frühstückstisch. Sollte es viel zu Filetieren geben, gibt es auch was zu Feiern. Aber diesmal ohne Torte im Zimmer, der schnarcht zu heftig.#q


----------



## Wulli (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> @all: Hier der Beweis...............
> 
> http://img441.*ih.us/img441/3528/makrelenboardietour0207si2.th.jpg



...und wenn man genau hinschaut, kann man sehen, wie er sein Astra-Geschwür einzieht!:q  Das kommt nämlich vom vielen Essen und Trinken!  |supergri :vik: 

... Übrigens! Da Ihr ja alle so harte Seemänner seid! Wie wär es heute Nachmittag mit einer kleinen Ausfahrt... Die "Rochen" liegt ja bekanntlich gut in der Welle!!:q :v :v :v Bei 11-12Bft sicherlich sehr spannend!


Wulli


----------



## sunny (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Ts, Astra-Geschwür. Ich weiß garnicht, wie sowas aussieht. Ich erkenn da nur Muskeln und Samenstränge |supergri .


----------



## ollidi (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



> erkenn da nur Muskeln


Muskeln? |kopfkrat  Du hast doch soviel Muskeln, wie ein Spatz Krampfadern. :q

Viel Spass Euch bei der Tour. Ich bekomme das zeitlich leider nicht gebacken.


----------



## sunny (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



ollidi schrieb:


> Du hast doch soviel Muskeln, wie ein Spatz Krampfadern. :q



Das wird sich Sonnabend zeigen  .


----------



## carassius (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Wulli schrieb:


> ... Übrigens! Da Ihr ja alle so harte Seemänner seid! Wie wär es heute Nachmittag mit einer kleinen Ausfahrt... Die "Rochen" liegt ja bekanntlich gut in der Welle!!:q :v :v :v Bei 11-12Bft sicherlich sehr spannend!
> 
> 
> Wulli


 

Schade, ich wäre gerne mitgekommen aber ich bin heut schon mit den Belly Boot draussen!:vik: :q


----------



## Wulli (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



carassius schrieb:


> Schade, ich wäre gerne mitgekommen aber ich bin heut schon mit den Belly Boot draussen!:vik: :q




nimm ein paar Reisetabletten mit, könnte schaukelig werden!:q 

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Ich habe heute mal geschaut, wie ich am 23. arbeiten muß. Ich werde auf jeden Fall schon am Freitag anreisen. Diesmal leider ohne Spinnfischen vorweg. Leider hab ich mir beim letzten mal die Wathose aufgerissen. Ein schönes kleines Loch, wurde etwas nass beim letzten mal. Aber vielleicht bekomme ich sie wieder hin. Zumal das Spinnfischen in den frühen Abendstunden jetzt wirklich Interessant ist. Wenn es dann noch kurz vorher schön Gestürmt hat...............! Da konnten wir schon wahre Sternstunden erleben.
Nicht war Torte?:q 

Ich könnte locker zwischen 17:00 und 18:00 Uhr auf der Insel sein. Torte, LordVader und vielleicht sogar Sunny werden bei mir mit fahren. Dann wäre schon fast die Hälfte der Crew vor Ort. Wäre interessant, zu wissen, wer noch alles am Freitag anreist, auch wegen der Anzahl der Frühstücke und Betten.


----------



## BennyO (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Man man man
Ich wäre so gerne auch dabei.
Es juckt schon richtig in den Fingern.


Gruß Benny


----------



## pitus02 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Ich werde wohl auch schon am Freitag anreisen !!

@ Andor 
Du hast ja wenigstens nur ein bischen wasser abbekommmen:q ich hab ja gleich die ganze Hose geflutet |uhoh: :v


----------



## Coasthunter (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl auch schon am Freitag anreisen !!
> 
> @ Andor
> Du hast ja wenigstens nur ein bischen wasser abbekommmen:q ich hab ja gleich die ganze Hose geflutet |uhoh: :v


 
War mir irgendwie klar, das Du Freitag anreist.|supergri 
Dann wollen wir mal schauen, das wir diesmal trocken bleiben. Ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, am Freitag anzureisen, ohne die Rute zu schwingen.


----------



## Wulli (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

... so Jungz jetzt ist der Bock fett!

Ich muß am 24.02. zum 40. Geburtstag!:v 

Kann leider nichts machen!#d  Katastrophe, aber die Grillsau fällt dieses mal aus:c 

So`n Schiet!

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Wulli schrieb:


> ... so Jungz jetzt ist der Bock fett!
> 
> Ich muß am 24.02. zum 40. Geburtstag!:v
> 
> ...


 
Ist das Dein 40.? :q Schade schade, aber lässt sich wohl nicht ändern. Dann viel Spaß und drück uns die Daumen.

Und wer macht jetzt die Grillschlampe?#c


----------



## Buschangler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Pitus wird den Urbi at Orbi aussprechen, Torte übernimmt die Zeche, Wolfgang das Filetieren und wir beide kümmern uns darum, das vom Essen nichts übrig bleibt.|supergri
> 
> 
> Und den Rest regeln wir wie beim letzten mal: Wer kann, reist Freitags an, ansonsten treffen wir uns spätestens samstag um 7:00 Uhr am Frühstückstisch. Sollte es viel zu Filetieren geben, gibt es auch was zu Feiern. Aber diesmal ohne Torte im Zimmer, der schnarcht zu heftig.#q


Wie jetzt???? Ich glaube ich habe da einiges nicht mit bekommen!! Ich soll die Zeche übernehmen? Habt ihr sie noch alle? Und wer von uns hat hier was mit den Nasenflügeln? Ihr könnt euch ruhig angesprochen fühlen! Nicht war?? Martin?? Sunny?? Mein schnarchen könnt ihr gar nicht mit bekommen haben.Pitus und ich waren die letzten die ins Bett gegangen sind(dank Sunny ohne Bettwäsche)!!


----------



## aal-andy (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Als Stammbesatzungsmitglied unter meinem Freund Kapitän Didi wünsche ich Euch eine erfolgreiche Ausfahrt und viele fette Dorsche. Wir schaffen´s leider erst im Sommer wieder nach Fehmarn, haben aber schon angeheuert. Petri Heil !!


----------



## carassius (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Ich hab hier noch ein Bild von Coasthunter und Wulli!:vik: :q :q :q


----------



## carassius (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Eins von Buschangler habe ich auch noch..........:q


----------



## Buschangler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



carassius schrieb:


> Eins von Buschangler habe ich auch noch..........:q


Hast du kein schöneres Foto von mir gefunden? Ist ja peinlich!!!!:c


----------



## carassius (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Hast du kein schöneres Foto von mir gefunden? Ist ja peinlich!!!!:c


|peinlich |muahah: 

Doch habe ich, aber du weisst doch ich stelle immer nur die Besten rein.:q 

Vieleicht stellt andor ja noch eins von Kühlschrank rein!#6 

Ich habe auch noch ein geiles von andor aber das darf ich nicht reinstellen#d .Er hat auch ein ganz bescheuertes von "mir"


----------



## Buschangler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



carassius schrieb:


> |peinlich |muahah:
> 
> Doch habe ich, aber du weisst doch ich stelle immer nur die Besten rein.:q
> 
> ...


Was musste ich mir schon für Fotos gefallen lassen!:r  Ich würde es reinstellen! Und was ist mit der Makrelentour? Lässt deine Frau dich nicht weg?


----------



## carassius (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der Makrelentour? Lässt deine Frau dich nicht weg?


 
Ich habe keine zeit für makrelen.Es gibt einfach zu viele andere Fische die ich lieber beangeln möchte(Wels,Karpfen,Zander,Aal) Ich brauche schmerzende Arme und nicht die kleinen Stacheligen Thun´s die ich sowieso nicht verwerten kann!#d Und deswegen werde ich sie garnicht erst beangeln.|supergri


----------



## Buschangler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



carassius schrieb:


> Ich habe keine zeit für makrelen.Es gibt einfach zu viele andere Fische die ich lieber beangeln möchte(Wels,Karpfen,Zander,Aal) Ich brauche schmerzende Arme und nicht die kleinen Stacheligen Thun´s die ich sowieso nicht verwerten kann!#d Und deswegen werde ich sie garnicht erst beangeln.|supergri


Ach was. Ein mal im Jahr kann man das mal machen. Geht ja nicht nur ums angeln. Mann lernt auch mal andere Boardies kennen. Beim letzten mal war es schon richtig lustig.


----------



## carassius (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Ne, das ist nicht so mein ding, und leute lernt man(n) auch bei anderen treffen kennen!


----------



## Buschangler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



carassius schrieb:


> Ne, das ist nicht so mein ding, und leute lernt man(n) auch bei anderen treffen kennen!


Na ja, hast ja recht. Aber weist du was? Ich freu mich schon wieder auf die Trave! Da bist du doch bestimmt auch wieder mit von der Partie?! Oder? Hab mir gerade die alten Fotos angeschaut. Es juckt schon wieder in den Fingern!!


----------



## carassius (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Na ja, hast ja recht. Aber weist du was? Ich freu mich schon wieder auf die Trave! Da bist du doch bestimmt auch wieder mit von der Partie?! Oder? Hab mir gerade die alten Fotos angeschaut. Es juckt schon wieder in den Fingern!!


 

Na klar bin ich dabei!:vik:


----------



## Wulli (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



carassius schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch ein Bild von Coasthunter und Wulli!:vik: :q :q :q



eh! Haste se nich mehr alle????? Kannst doch nicht einfach solche Fotos veröffentlichen! Schon mal was von Copyright gehört??:q  Mann, da seh`ich ja aus, wie nach zwei Tagen Vollsuff!|uhoh: |evil: |gr: :r 
Was sollen die Leute denken?|bla: |krach: 

jetzt weiß ich auch, warum Du Dich nicht mit zum Makrelenangeln traust! Recht haste!

Wulli


----------



## LordVader (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

@ Buschangler

Ach Torte, daß mit den Gagfotos kennst Du doch mittlerweile.:q 
Da existieren doch fast von jedem welche.:m 
Zur Trave würde ich auch gerne mal wieder.Werden wir bestimmt dieses Jahr des öfteren hinbekommen. Was da so möglich ist hast Du uns ja gut vorgemacht.

@ Carassius

Schade, daß Du zum Makrelenangeln nicht mitkommst.#d Ich glaube da verpaßt Du richtig was.


----------



## Buschangler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



LordVader schrieb:


> @ Buschangler
> 
> Ach Torte, daß mit den Gagfotos kennst Du doch mittlerweile.:q
> Da existieren doch fast von jedem welche.:m
> ...


Stimmt! Das mit den Fotos ist nichts neues. Dank Andor!:c Aber ich bin ja nicht der einzige geschädigte.Aber Andor hats drauf. Das muss ich zugeben#6 Der hat den Finger immer im richtigen moment am Auslöser! Aber so ist es nun mal wenn man mit Andor unterwegs ist!!#c


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Stimmt! Das mit den Fotos ist nichts neues. Dank Andor!:c Aber ich bin ja nicht der einzige geschädigte.Aber Andor hats drauf. Das muss ich zugeben#6 Der hat den Finger immer im richtigen moment am Auslöser! Aber so ist es nun mal wenn man mit Andor unterwegs ist!!#c


 
Ach Torte, die Bilder von Dir sind einfach immer zu geil.:q 
Aber ich habe auch ein paar schöne von Dir.#6 
http://img266.*ih.us/img266/1174/brodtenundmefo1404060091ah.th.jpg

Aber diese Bilder von Dir, finde ich immer noch am besten.:q 
http://img409.*ih.us/img409/1010/fehmarn0402060233xj.th.jpg
Nun weißt Du, warum wir Dich auch Käptn Schnööf nennen.

Oder dieses hier...........|muahah: 
http://img266.*ih.us/img266/2953/fehmarn0402060327sk.th.jpg


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



carassius schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch ein Bild von Coasthunter und Wulli!:vik: :q :q :q


 
Also wirklich Wulli, das Bild ist ja wohl harmlos, gegen das in Deinem Ausweis:q :q :q 

Und hier noch eins von LordVader. 
Also Torte, beklag Dich nicht. :q 

http://img167.*ih.us/img167/8176/greifswalderbodden091015jv.th.jpg

http://img263.*ih.us/img263/927/greifswalderbodden091011ez.th.jpg


----------



## sunny (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

@Wulli
Wat ne Kagge, dass du nicht kannst |gr: . Nicht das du mir fehlen würdest, aber wo kriegen jetzt vernünftiges Fleisch her :q  . Nee, dat ist echt blöd, dass du nicht mitkommen kannst. Aber was soll man machen.


@Buschangler
Ich fand es kuschelig mit der dopelten Bettwäsche |supergri . Sag mir am 23.02. Bescheid, welches dein Bett ist, damit ich das wieder so machen kann :m . Und stell dich nicht so an wegen den paar Kröten beim Griechen. Das sind wir dir ja wohl wert oder nicht ?


@Coasthunter
Setz mal bitte Markus als Ersatz für Wulli bei mir mit auf die Liste. Werde das die Tage klären, ob er Zeit hat.


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Mensch Torte, da habe ich doch gerade noch ein wirklich tolles Foto von Dir entdeckt.:q :q :q Käptn Schnööf hart im Wind#6 

http://img295.*ih.us/img295/8436/fehmarn02060406060171al.th.jpg


----------



## pitus02 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Mensch Torte, da habe ich doch gerade noch ein wirklich tolles Foto von Dir entdeckt.:q :q :q Käptn Schnööf hart im Wind#6
> 
> http://img295.*ih.us/img295/8436/fehmarn02060406060171al.th.jpg



|muahah: |stolz: Wenn ich ihn nicht kennen würde .... würde ich angst kriegen |muahah:


----------



## sunny (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Sodelle, hab gestern mit meinem Kumpel Markus gesprochen. Er war hochgradig begeistert, ist also dabei. 

Nur grillen kann er nicht, da müssen wir uns noch was ausdenken :q .


----------



## Wulli (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Keule schrieb:


> jepp keule und seine "alte" sind auch mit von der partie...
> 
> allerdings gehört die alte *nur mir* und nicht pitus...
> pitus darf nicht mal schnuppern;-)



mal ein kleiner Vorschlag am Rande....

die gibt doch bestimmt ne super Grillsau ab, oder? :vik: |supergri  :q 

*kopfweg*

Wulli


----------



## sunny (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Na, ich weiß nicht. 

Frauen können besser putzen, weil sie kleinere Hände haben und deshalb besser in die Ecken kommen. Sie können auch besser kochen, weil sie kleinere Füße habe und deshalb näher am Herd stehen.

Aber grillen #d , nä, dat geht janich. Soll ja schließlich schmecken:q (und duck). 


Vielleicht haben wir Glück und es ist so kalt, dass wir garnicht grillen wollen . Dann müssen wir zur Not essen gehen.


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Na na na, was sind denn das hier für sexistische Stammtischsprüche? |supergri 

Hunde haben auch nicht soviel Gehirn wie Menschen und trotzdem respektiere ich sie. Also Leute, etwas mehr Respekt den Frauen gegenüber. 

@Sunny: Ich weiß ja, wie sehr es Dich belastet, wenn das Fressprogramm nicht zu hundert Prozent steht. Aber wir haben noch etwas Zeit und es wird schon was zu beißen geben. Bleib also ganz ruhig.|supergri


----------



## sunny (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Also Leute, etwas mehr Respekt den Frauen gegenüber.



Schleimer |supergri . 



Ich respektiere die Frauen doch, hab sogar nen Kompliment gemacht bzw. ihre Vorzüge hervorgehoben. Wüsste nicht, was Mann noch machen könnte, um zu zeigen wie sehr man sie respektiert .

Und bzgl. der Nahrungszufuhr mache ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen. Das wird alles seinen Gang gehen #6 .


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Schleimer |supergri .
> 
> Und bzgl. der Nahrungszufuhr mache ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen. Das wird alles seinen Gang gehen #6 .


 
Tzzzzz......, Lügner, das ist das einzigste, über was Du Dir Sorgen und Gedanken machst. Wenn das mal nicht der Fall sein sollte, müssten wir uns ernsthaft Gedanken und Sorgen um *Dich *machen.:q


----------



## sunny (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Tzzzzz......, Lügner, das ist das einzigste, über was Du Dir Sorgen und Gedanken machst.



Da versuch ich meinen fiesen Charakterzug zu vertuschen und du musst micht so in die Pfanne hauen #d |supergri  .


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Da versuch ich meinen fiesen Charakterzug zu vertuschen und du musst micht so in die Pfanne hauen #d |supergri .


 
Tut mir leid. Entschuldigung. Aber dafür darfst Du mir am 24. mal über die Schulter schauen.|supergri


----------



## Buschangler (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Mensch Torte, da habe ich doch gerade noch ein wirklich tolles Foto von Dir entdeckt.:q :q :q Käptn Schnööf hart im Wind#6
> 
> http://img295.*ih.us/img295/8436/fehmarn02060406060171al.th.jpg


Ey Andor. Das ist richtig erniedrigend!!#q  Du kannst doch nicht unsere Privatfotos reinsetzen!Guck doch mal wie ich vor geilheit das Gesicht verziehe. Das ist doch nicht jugendfrei!!!!!|krach:


----------



## Coasthunter (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Nur noch 27 Tage!!!!!!!!!:vik: 

Wollen wir mal hoffen, das Petrus mal langsam wieder gute Laune bekommt. So wie es im Moment aussieht, darf es auf keinen Fall bleiben. 
Den Kuttercash macht jeder selber vor Ort. Falls doch noch jemand abspringt, so muß er bei der übernächsten Tour "Kiel holen", Deckschrubben, Filetieren, sich ein Zimmer mit Sunny teilen und die Zeche beim Griechen übernehmen.:q Gibt es auf Fehmarn eigentlich auch ein Bordell?:q :q 
Meine Wathose flicke ich diese Woche noch, oder hol mir eine neue. So oder so, ich werde am 23. wieder mit der Spinnrute im Wasser sein. Diesmal läuft was, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.#6


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Noch 26 Tage!!!!!


----------



## sunny (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> So oder so, ich werde am 23. wieder mit der Spinnrute im Wasser sein. Diesmal läuft was, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.#6



So wie es aussieht, kann ich mit meinem Kumpel wohl erst am Sonnanbend zum Frühstück auftauchen. Der Bursche muss Freitag lange arbeiten. Mal sehen, ob wir da noch was drehen können.


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, kann ich mit meinem Kumpel wohl erst am Sonnanbend zum Frühstück auftauchen. Der Bursche muss Freitag lange arbeiten. Mal sehen, ob wir da noch was drehen können.


 

Letztes mal konnte Dich nicht mal ein Motorschaden aufhalten.
Wird bestimmt klappen#6


----------



## sunny (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Hhhmmm, da geht noch was. Ich hab das auch irgendwie im Urin |supergri .

Um wieviel Uhr ungefähr wollt ihr denn zum Griechen? Wenn wir es nicht zum Fischen schaffen sollten, komme ich direkt da hin. 

2,5 bis 3 Std. brauch ich ca. bis Fehmarn. Wenn ich gegen 17.00 Uhr loskomme, könnte ich zwischen 19.30/20.00 Uhr da sein.


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Hhhmmm, da geht noch was. Ich hab das auch irgendwie im Urin |supergri .
> 
> Um wieviel Uhr ungefähr wollt ihr denn zum Griechen? Wenn wir es nicht zum Fischen schaffen sollten, komme ich direkt da hin.
> 
> 2,5 bis 3 Std. brauch ich ca. bis Fehmarn. Wenn ich gegen 17.00 Uhr loskomme, könnte ich zwischen 19.30/20.00 Uhr da sein.


 
Ich habe es geahnt: Wieder nur die leckere Grillplatte im Kopf.:q 
Das langt bestimmt, wenn es beißt, sind wir nicht vor 21:00 Uhr zurück bei Wolfgang. Von da aus geht es dann zum Schlemmern.:q


----------



## sunny (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich habe es geahnt: Wieder nur die leckere Grillplatte im Kopf.:q



Als ob ich da was essen würde :q #d . Nen Gläschen Wein wollt ich trinken und nen kleinen Begrüßungsouzo. Sonst nüschts.







:q :q :q 
Man war der gut.


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Als ob ich da was essen würde :q #d . Nen Gläschen Wein wollt ich trinken und nen kleinen Begrüßungsouzo. Sonst nüschts.
> 
> :q :q :q
> Man war der gut.


 
Wer es glaubt, wird seelig.|muahah:


----------



## sunny (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Mir ist auch noch nicht so ganz klar, wie ich den Satz hier reingetackert bekommen haben |kopfkrat . Ich glaub, ich werde krank |krank: .


----------



## carassius (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Andor hat mir gestern noch ein paar fotos auf sein Rechner gezeigt, und muss sagen das da sehr geile Dinger drauf sind!:q |muahah: 

@Andor(sch)

Schade das du den Angelfilm von torte und dir nicht rein bekommst, ist echt der knaller.#:


----------



## pitus02 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Meine wathose geht nu bis über den Kopf ... kann nix mehr reinlaufen |muahah:


----------



## sunny (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Aber nicht, dass du wieder zwei Löcher reinschneidest, um rausgucken zu können. Dann hat sich das mit der Dichtigkeit gleich wieder erledigt :q .


----------



## Coasthunter (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Meine wathose geht nu bis über den Kopf ... kann nix mehr reinlaufen |muahah:


 
Du willst doch wohl nicht etwa im Latexanzug ans Wasser gehen?|supergri


----------



## pitus02 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Du willst doch wohl nicht etwa im Latexanzug ans Wasser gehen?|supergri



Hm is eigentlich ne klasse idee. Ich denk mal drüber nach ..#d ...aber wer nimmt das spielzeug mit |kopfkrat


----------



## LordVader (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

@ Pitus

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Burzeltach.


----------



## sunny (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Auch von mir alles Jute zum Geburtstags. Genieß den Tag und feier ordentlich #6 .


----------



## Coasthunter (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Pitus, alter Seebär. Alles gute zum Geburtstag und bleib so, wie Du bist.

Junge, junge, da müssen wir ja beim Griechen ordentlich Gas geben. Einen Grund haben wir nun ja............:q


----------



## sunny (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Junge, junge, da müssen wir ja beim Griechen ordentlich Gas geben. Einen Grund haben wir nun ja............:q



Zwei Gründe :q . Buschanglers Mitgliedschaft im Board muss ja auch gebührend gewürdigt werden  . Geil, umsonst mampfen bis der Bauchnabel glänzt. Das Leben kann so schön sein :vik: .


----------



## Coasthunter (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Zwei Gründe :q . Buschanglers Mitgliedschaft im Board muss ja auch gebührend gewürdigt werden  . Geil, umsonst mampfen bis der Bauchnabel glänzt. Das Leben kann so schön sein :vik: .


 
Ich ziehe Jogginghose an, dann brauche ich den Gürtel nicht auf machen. So eine Rhodosplatte für 2 Personen brauch Platz.:q


----------



## Wulli (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Ihr Sägge! Ich will auch mit, und kann nicht#q :v |uhoh:  |gr: |evil: |krach: 

@ Pitus: Glückwunsch auch von mir!

@Sunny: Ich kann mich ja auf Dich verlassen! Du isst die Zeus-Platte für 2 Personen für mich mit!:m 

@Andor: Die Sache mit den Ouzos übernimmst Du für mich, gelle?|rolleyes :#2: |clown: 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Wulli schrieb:


> @Sunny: Ich kann mich ja auf Dich verlassen! Du isst die Zeus-Platte für 2 Personen für mich mit!:m



Großes Indianerehrenwort :q . Bei dem einen oder anderen Ouzo werde ich Andor allerdings unterstützen. Ich glaube, dass ist nach der Pladde dringendst erforderlich  . 

Werde heute Abend gleich meine Großkampfhose mit Hosenträgern zurecht legen.


----------



## pitus02 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

:q Danke Danke :q 

Mann gut das Ihr alle ans essen denkt dann kann ich mich ja um die Fische kümmern!!!:g 
Ich bin schon mächtig am packen und putzen #6


----------



## Coasthunter (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

@all: Sportsfreund Sunny und meine wenigkeit scheuen weder Kosten noch Mühen um zu sehen, wie unsere Chancen am 24. stehen. Und nur aus diesem einen Grund, völlig uneigennützig sozusagen, werden wir am 10.02. schon mal den Vortester spielen. Spaß macht uns das zwar nicht, aber was tut man nicht alles für seine Freunde.:q Wir werden mit der Quicksilver die Hotspots anfahren und richtig Gummi geben. Ein Ausführlicher Fangbericht mit Fotos folgt dann selbstverständlich.


----------



## sunny (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Oooohhh, du Böser :q .

:z lalalala :z lalalala :z . 

Man wäre das geil, wenn das angeht. Das Wetter soll aber nächste Woche wieder richtig launisch werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

aber nur bis mittwoch dann wirds kalt und windstill.dann ist dorschi angesagt.:m


----------



## pitus02 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Ich wünsch euch mal alles gute !!
Das mit dem Wetter ist hier oben im Moment nicht so doll ( Regen und Wind ):v 

Lasst uns aber noch was übrig


----------



## sunny (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



esox02 schrieb:


> aber nur bis mittwoch dann wirds kalt und windstill.dann ist dorschi angesagt.:m



Dein Wort in meinem Gehörgang :q .


----------



## Coasthunter (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Dein Wort in meinem Gehörgang :q .


 
Ich denke auch, das es klappen wird. #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Dein Wort in meinem Gehörgang :q .


wenns stimmt kannst ja ein ausgeben.#6


----------



## sunny (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Das wäre ja das mindeste |supergri .


----------



## Buschangler (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Moin Jungs!! Seit ihr schon heiß? Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten. Mein Gerödel ist schon gepackt!! Könnte sofort losgehen.  Und Pitus,alles Gute noch mal zum Geburtstag!!


----------



## Coasthunter (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Mein Gerödel ist schon gepackt!! Könnte sofort losgehen.


 
Du schläfst doch mit Deinem Gerödel :q 
Ich würde am liebsten auch schon heute los düsen....................


----------



## Buschangler (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Du schläfst doch mit Deinem Gerödel :q
> Ich würde am liebsten auch schon heute los düsen....................


Kennst mich doch! Beim Bund lässt man dein Gewehr ja auch nicht aus den Augen. Ich hoffe nur das Wetter spielt mit. Und vergiss deine Digicam nicht. Gibt bestimmt wieder schöne (peinliche) Bilder!!:q


----------



## Coasthunter (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Kennst mich doch! Beim Bund lässt man dein Gewehr ja auch nicht aus den Augen. Ich hoffe nur das Wetter spielt mit. Und vergiss deine Digicam nicht. Gibt bestimmt wieder schöne (peinliche) Bilder!!:q


 
Die Digicam ist auf jeden Fall dabei. Den ein oder anderen werde ich schon erwischen:q


----------



## Buschangler (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Die Digicam ist auf jeden Fall dabei. Den ein oder anderen werde ich schon erwischen:q


Ich weis auch schon wem es trifft. Mich!!! Wie immer!!


----------



## pitus02 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!! Seit ihr schon heiß? Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten. Mein Gerödel ist schon gepackt!! Könnte sofort losgehen.  Und Pitus,alles Gute noch mal zum Geburtstag!!



yep danke :q 
Ich pack und prüf schon das dritte mal |uhoh: |uhoh:


----------



## pitus02 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ich weis auch schon wem es trifft. Mich!!! Wie immer!!



yep so´n schnöf is doch wat geiles :q :q


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

So Leute, noch schlappe 19 Tage. Wer bis jetzt nicht abgesagt hat, ist dabei. So oder so. :q 
Nur ein Sturm kann uns jetzt noch die Suppe versalzen. 
Und wie bei Pitus und Torte: Mein Gerödel ist gepackt.


----------



## pitus02 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> So Leute, noch schlappe 19 Tage. Wer bis jetzt nicht abgesagt hat, ist dabei. So oder so. :q
> Nur ein Sturm kann uns jetzt noch die Suppe versalzen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Nicht mal der soll es schaffen mich davon abzuhalten :m
> 
> :vik: :vik:


 

Das sind Worte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6 #6 #6

Ich habe eben noch ein schönes Schnäppchen bei Marco Fisch gemacht: Ein Floating Anzug von Exori. Juhuuu..........


----------



## pitus02 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Das sind Worte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6 #6 #6
> 
> Ich habe eben noch ein schönes Schnäppchen bei Marco Fisch gemacht: Ein Floating Anzug von Exori. Juhuuu..........




|schild-g  Dann kann es ja los gehen |supergri


----------



## Wulli (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Das sind Worte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6 #6 #6
> 
> Ich habe eben noch ein schönes Schnäppchen bei Marco Fisch gemacht: Ein Floating Anzug von Exori. Juhuuu..........



So? Gibt`s da was in Deiner Größe???:q |supergri  :m  Nicht, dass sie Dich dann mit dem Fender verwechseln...:q :q :q 

Kopfwech


Wulli


----------



## LordVader (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Ich habe eben noch ein schönes Schnäppchen bei Marco Fisch gemacht: Ein Floating Anzug von Exori. Juhuuu..........[/quote]

Den solltest Du dann auch so schnell wie möglich dementsprechend einweihen.:q 

@ Wulli

|good: |muahah:


----------



## sunny (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> @all: Sportsfreund Sunny und meine wenigkeit scheuen weder Kosten noch Mühen um zu sehen, wie unsere Chancen am 24. stehen. Und nur aus diesem einen Grund, völlig uneigennützig sozusagen, werden wir am 10.02. schon mal den Vortester spielen.




Leute ihr habt Glück. Aus beruflichen Gründen kann ich am 
10.02. nicht mit Coasti rausfahren :c . Wat ne Kagge. D.h., dass ich am 24.02. verstärkt zuschlagen werde.


----------



## Coasthunter (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Leute ihr habt Glück. Aus beruflichen Gründen kann ich am
> 10.02. nicht mit Coasti rausfahren :c . Wat ne Kagge. D.h., dass ich am 24.02. verstärkt zuschlagen werde.


 
Ja ja, nun muß ich Samstag alleine mit LordVader den Vortester machen und mir schmerzende Arme vom ganzen Drillen holen.:q 

Nagut, dann kann ich wenigstens den Floater einweihen. (Hoffentlich nicht auf Leib und Nieren)


----------



## sunny (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Fahrt ihr echt raus. Ooohh, ich könnt :v . Na, dann wünsche ich euch aber mächtig Petri Heil #6 .


----------



## Coasthunter (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr echt raus. Ooohh, ich könnt :v . Na, dann wünsche ich euch aber mächtig Petri Heil #6 .


 

Danke mein bester #6  

Und für alle anderen: Noch 17 Tage! 
Der Countdown läuft.:vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr echt raus. Ooohh, ich könnt :v . Na, dann wünsche ich euch aber mächtig Petri Heil #6 .


 
Na siehste, hat sowieso nicht geklappt. So ein Mißt. Der Wind wird langsam nervig. 

Wer fährt eigentlich erst Samstag los und auch Samstag wieder zurück? Babyaal bräuchte eventuell noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.


----------



## Buschangler (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Na siehste, hat sowieso nicht geklappt. So ein Mißt. Der Wind wird langsam nervig.
> 
> Wer fährt eigentlich erst Samstag los und auch Samstag wieder zurück? Babyaal bräuchte eventuell noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.


Moin Hansen. Der Wind ist doch echt zum kotzen! Ich hoffe der Kuttertörn fällt nicht ins Wasser. Wann hattest Du denn vor nach hause zu fahren?


----------



## pitus02 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Moin Hansen. Der Wind ist doch echt zum kotzen! Ich hoffe der Kuttertörn fällt nicht ins Wasser. Wann hattest Du denn vor nach hause zu fahren?



Mach kein ärger hier fällt gar nichts ins wasser |krach: hoffe ich |kopfkrat


----------



## Buschangler (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Mach dir mal kein kopf!! Ich bin Optimist! Da fällt schon nichts ins Wasser. Du kannst dein Gerödel also zum 4. mal packen!!


----------



## carassius (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Mach dir mal kein kopf!! Ich bin Optimist! Da fällt schon nichts ins Wasser. Du kannst dein Gerödel also zum 4. mal packen!!


 

Was macht schon ein bisschen Wind, wir sind doch Seefest oder?


----------



## Buschangler (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



carassius schrieb:


> Was macht schon ein bisschen Wind, wir sind doch Seefest oder?


Du sagst es!! Wir sind doch keine Schönwetterangler! Da haben wir schon viel schlimmeres mit gemacht,oder??


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



carassius schrieb:


> Was macht schon ein bisschen Wind, wir sind doch Seefest oder?


 

Das stimmt, wie man auf dem Foto schön sehen kann :q :q 

http://img145.*ih.us/img145/9813/kuttertour281006030qk0.th.jpg


----------



## Buschangler (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Das stimmt, wie man auf dem Foto schön sehen kann :q :q
> 
> http://img145.*ih.us/img145/9813/kuttertour281006030qk0.th.jpg


Wo gräbst du blos immer diese peinlichen Fotos raus!?


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Wo gräbst du blos immer diese peinlichen Fotos raus!?


 

Für solche Peinlichkeiten habe ich einen extra Ordner angelegt. 
So nach und nach hau ich die dann ins Board.:q :q 


http://img59.*ih.us/img59/7970/kuttertour281006006pd3.th.jpg


----------



## Buschangler (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Für solche Peinlichkeiten habe ich einen extra Ordner angelegt.
> So nach und nach hau ich die dann ins Board.:q :q
> 
> 
> http://img59.*ih.us/img59/7970/kuttertour281006006pd3.th.jpg


Du hast ja bald gelegeheit dein Ordner aufzufüllen! Nun guck dir mal den verfressenen Sack an! Bin das wirklich ich?


----------



## carassius (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Nur die harten komm im Garten..........


----------



## Buschangler (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



carassius schrieb:


> Nur die harten komm im Garten..........


Pitus sieht aus als wenn er gerade :v fische anfüttert!? Ey pitus, anfüttern ist verboten!! Das nennt man Wettbewerbsverzerrung!! Wir wollen doch fair bleiben, oder? grins:q :q


----------



## pitus02 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Pitus sieht aus als wenn er gerade :v fische anfüttert!? Ey pitus, anfüttern ist verboten!! Das nennt man Wettbewerbsverzerrung!! Wir wollen doch fair bleiben, oder? grins:q :q



Ich glaub so´n bischen platz schaffen fur den leckeren Mampf und .... währe manchmal gar nicht schlecht :vik:


----------



## pitus02 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Mach dir mal kein kopf!! Ich bin Optimist! Da fällt schon nichts ins Wasser. Du kannst dein Gerödel also zum 4. mal packen!!



Ich glaub ich soll am 17. mit keule schon mal vortesten ...:l .. dann muß ich noch mal mehr packen ... macht ja auch spass #6


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich soll am 17. mit keule schon mal vortesten ...:l .. dann muß ich noch mal mehr packen ... macht ja auch spass #6


 
Vortesten? Wo wo wo???? Ich will auch vortesten.:q


----------



## Buschangler (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Vortesten? Wo wo wo???? Ich will auch vortesten.:q


Immer und überall dabei sein!!! Das ist Andor! Aber wenn ich könnte wie ich wollte......|gr: |gr:


----------



## pitus02 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

@coasthunter

Ich glaube keule wollte von heilitown los


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



pitus02 schrieb:


> @coasthunter
> 
> Ich glaube keule wollte von heilitown los


 
Hört sich nach Kuttertour an. Bei einer Kleinboottour wäre ich sonst dabei.


----------



## Buschangler (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Hört sich nach Kuttertour an. Bei einer Kleinboottour wäre ich sonst dabei.


Man soll recht gut fangen vom Kutter aus im moment. Aber der nachteil ist man ist wieder nicht sein eigener Herr.Ich möchte schon ein bisschen meine ruhe habe nund mir nicht angucken müssen wie sich andere Leute die Birne zubrettern.Richtig? Richtig!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

moin moin ihr dorsch geilen 

kann einer von euch (am besten totte der ist ja ab und an in lübeck town) an meine wathose denken... |uhoh: 
die ist ja nun schon seit letztem jahr auf fehmarn, denke sie vermisst mich schon :q 
ansonsten wünsch ich euch viel spass, viel erfolg und lasst foto´s sprechen...
bin gespannt auf pics von KPT. SCHNÖÖÖÖF :vik: 

grüße aus marzipan city

mirco

ps: irgendjemand hatte doch noch nen island kurzfilm für mich?!!


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Boot angler schrieb:


> ansonsten wünsch ich euch viel spass, viel erfolg und lasst foto´s sprechen...
> bin gespannt auf pics von KPT. SCHNÖÖÖÖF :vik:


 

Danke mein gutster. Auf die Fotos von Kptn. Schnööf sind wir alle gespannt. Das sind doch immer noch die besten.:q :q :q


----------



## Buschangler (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Danke mein gutster. Auf die Fotos von Kptn. Schnööf sind wir alle gespannt. Das sind doch immer noch die besten.:q :q :q


Immer ich!!:c :c Ich bring dir deine Strumpfhose mit wenn ich dran denke,Mirco.


----------



## carassius (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Boot angler schrieb:


> moin moin ihr dorsch geilen
> 
> kann einer von euch (am besten totte der ist ja ab und an in lübeck town) an meine wathose denken... |uhoh:


 

Wathose gegen Bellytour:vik: Bin von 23-26 dort:q


----------



## Buschangler (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



carassius schrieb:


> Wathose gegen Bellytour:vik: Bin von 23-26 dort:q


Das ist doch mal ein schickes Foto von mir!! #q Ich kann ja richtig gut aussehen auf Fotos!?!?:vDanke Dennis!!!!:r


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Man soll recht gut fangen vom Kutter aus im moment. Aber der nachteil ist man ist wieder nicht sein eigener Herr.Ich möchte schon ein bisschen meine ruhe habe nund mir nicht angucken müssen wie sich andere Leute die Birne zubrettern.Richtig? Richtig!!


 
Richtig. Laichdorschfahrten unterstütze ich nicht mehr. Auf einem Kleinboot haben wir auch viel mehr Spaß.:q


----------



## carassius (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal ein schickes Foto von mir!! #q Ich kann ja richtig gut aussehen auf Fotos!?!?:vDanke Dennis!!!!:r


 
Spass bei seite, ich dreh bald durch wenn ich nicht langsam ans wasser komme!!!:c 

Ich glaub ich schau mir mal den wetterbericht an und wenn´s klappt nehme ich ein tag urlaub und fahre nach Dahme mit dem Belly...


----------



## carassius (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Ich glaub ich nehme mir für donnerstag urlaub und fahre nach Dahme mit mein Belly.
Wind ist 13-19km/h aus östlicher richtung angesagt.


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



carassius schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich nehme mir für donnerstag urlaub und fahre nach Dahme mit mein Belly.
> Wind ist 13-19km/h aus östlicher richtung angesagt.


 
Gute Idee. Ich steh mit der Brandungsrute am Strand und Drill Dich.:q :q 
Aber mir geht es nicht anders. Ich muß auch unbedingt mal wieder ans Wasser. Eventuell komme ich tatsächlich zum Brandungsangeln mit.


----------



## carassius (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Ich werde gleich morgen früh den urlaub einreichen!:q 
Ich muss einfach paddeln gehen...


----------



## Buschangler (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



carassius schrieb:


> Ich werde gleich morgen früh den urlaub einreichen!:q
> Ich muss einfach paddeln gehen...


Dann paddel mal nicht zu weit raus!! Vergleich die Ostsee nicht mit deiner Badewanne!:q  Ich warte lieber bis zum 24., dann wirds richtig funzen! Keine Nemos wie beim letzten mal.#6  Beim schnitt von 60-80cm ist die Fischkiste schnell voll. Passt auch ganz gut, meine Truhe ist schon lange lange leer!


----------



## sunny (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Na siehste, hat sowieso nicht geklappt. So ein Mißt. Der Wind wird langsam nervig.



Irgendwie fühle ich mich jetzt viel besser  . Auch, wenn es für euch ärgerlich war. Das geilst war ja noch, dat die Besprechung an der ich teilnehmen sollte, wegen Eisregengefahr abgesagt wurde |krach: . Da habe ich meinem Kumpel beim Trockenbau ein wenig geholfen.

Ich drück uns alle Daumen, dass sich das Wetter bis zum 24.02. wieder einkriegt.


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Irgendwie fühle ich mich jetzt viel besser  . Auch, wenn es für euch ärgerlich war. Das geilst war ja noch, dat die Besprechung an der ich teilnehmen sollte, wegen Eisregengefahr abgesagt wurde |krach: . Da habe ich meinem Kumpel beim Trockenbau ein wenig geholfen.
> 
> Ich drück uns alle Daumen, dass sich das Wetter bis zum 24.02. wieder einkriegt.


 
War wohl besser so. nicht nur, das es sehr Stürmisch war, die Strassen waren auch nicht so der Hit. Dann hoffen wir einfach mal, das der 24. unter einem besseren Stern steht. 

Es sind übrigens nur noch 12 Tage!!! Falls noch jemand einen Kumpel hat, der mit will: Wir haben einen freien Platz.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> War wohl besser so. nicht nur, das es sehr Stürmisch war, die Strassen waren auch nicht so der Hit. Dann hoffen wir einfach mal, das der 24. unter einem besseren Stern steht.
> 
> Es sind übrigens nur noch 12 Tage!!! Falls noch jemand einen Kumpel hat, der mit will: Wir haben einen freien Platz.


 
würd ja gern, bin aber schon auf der karoline zur MePo tour...

und was ich mal loswerden wollte:
120 Tage noch, dann gehts nach ISLAND:l :m |supergri :q :vik: |muahah: #: #a #g :z 

grüße

mirco


----------



## aal-matti (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> War wohl besser so. nicht nur, das es sehr Stürmisch war, die Strassen waren auch nicht so der Hit. Dann hoffen wir einfach mal, das der 24. unter einem besseren Stern steht.
> 
> Es sind übrigens nur noch 12 Tage!!! Falls noch jemand einen Kumpel hat, der mit will: Wir haben einen freien Platz.


#h Moin Coasthunter #h 
wenn der Platz noch frei ist, würde ich gerne mit auf´n Boot sein. Ich habe dir eine PN geschickt.
Gruß aal - matti
aus hamburg - Langenhorn


----------



## LordVader (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal ein schickes Foto von mir!! #q Ich kann ja richtig gut aussehen auf Fotos!?!?:vDanke Dennis!!!!:r


 
Oh Torsten, dann wirst du dich sicherlich auch über dieses Pic freuen.:q 

http://img476.*ih.us/img476/8650/pict0050fc8.th.jpg


----------



## carassius (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



LordVader schrieb:


> Oh Torsten, dann wirst du dich sicherlich auch über dieses Pic freuen.:q
> 
> http://img476.*ih.us/img476/8650/pict0050fc8.th.jpg


 
|muahah:
Das ist ja der Brüller überhabt!
Eigentlich könnten wir ja mal ein Album machen  und ihn das zum Geburtstag schenken?:q 
(The Best off):q


----------



## pitus02 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

:vik: 11 Tage noch !!!!:vik: 
|jump:


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Noch 10 Tage!!

@all: Die Crew ist Komplett!!:vik:


----------



## sunny (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

11 zuviel :q .

Ich bin jeden Tag am beten, dass das Wetter sich hält und der Wind ein Einsehen hat.


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> 11 zuviel :q .
> 
> Ich bin jeden Tag am beten, dass das Wetter sich hält und der Wind ein Einsehen hat.


 
Na ja, wenn der Trend so anhält, steht unserer Tour nichts im Wege. Sieht so aus, als ob die stürmischen Tage so langsam gezählt sind. Nächste Woche um diese Zeit wissen wir mehr. 


Olaf, wie kommst Du auf 11??? Wir sind 10 Seafreaks.:q :q Oder war das auf die Tage bezogen?


----------



## sunny (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Olaf, wie kommst Du auf 11??? Wir sind 10 Seafreaks.:q :q



Ey du, unterstell mir nicht so was böses |supergri .


----------



## sunny (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Ist denn nun schon jemand am Freitag da? Oder reisen wir erst am Sonnabend an?


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Ist denn nun schon jemand am Freitag da? Oder reisen wir erst am Sonnabend an?


 
Also wir Reisen Freitag an. Das ist klar. Wir versuchen gegen 17:00 Uhr bei Wolfgang aufzuschlagen, damit wir spätestens um 18:00 Uhr dann ersten Drill haben.:q


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

So wie es im Moment aussieht, könnten wir sogar mit dem Kleinboot raus. 
Alle mal die Daumen drücken, das es so bleibt.#6 


Die Chance, Freitag noch eine Mefo zu erwischen, ist auch garnicht mal so schlecht. Das wäre doch für den Fänger ein grandioser Start in die Saison 2007. Und der rest unserer Crew, wüßte dann, wer Abends die Zeche beim Griechen übernimmt.:q


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Sagt mal Leute, habe ich jetzt eigentlich alle auf der Teilnehmerliste? 
Ansonsten setze ich aal-matti mit auf die Liste.


----------



## pitus02 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Wenn ich die richtige Liste erwischt habe dann hast meinen Kumpel Pöppi vergessen #h


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die richtige Liste erwischt habe dann hast meinen Kumpel Pöppi vergessen #h


 
Pöppi ist eingetragen. 

Und was ist mit Marcus?


----------



## sunny (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

@Coasti


sunny schrieb:


> Sodelle, hab gestern mit meinem Kumpel Markus gesprochen. Er war hochgradig begeistert, ist also dabei.




Markus ist dabei. Schon vor Wochen bekannt gegeben   . Man, man, man, wat bist du schon fickerig |supergri .


----------



## Wulli (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> @Coasti
> Man, man, man, wat bist du schon fickerig |supergri .



...wie gut, dass ich diesmal nicht mitkomme|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh:  

.... schon den Bericht von Micky im Trööt "Aktuelle Fänge von Seebrücken" gelesen? Da könnt Ihr sehen, wie es geht....|supergri :q 

Wulli


----------



## Micky (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Wulli schrieb:


> .... schon den Bericht von Micky im Trööt "Aktuelle Fänge von Seebrücken" gelesen? Da könnt Ihr sehen, wie es geht....|supergri :q
> 
> Wulli


 
Toll Wulli, mal wieder ein gefundenes Fressen für meinen Busenfreund Sunny! |rolleyes


----------



## sunny (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Jau, habe ich gelesen. Da hast'e es dem armen Micky aber richtig gezeigt|supergri . Petri Heil zu deinem Erfolg #6 .


----------



## Micky (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Ich darf den inhalt von PN´s ja nicht veröffentlichen, aber Sunny hat sich eben wieder selbst übertroffen... Danke mein *ALF* !!! :q :q :q 

Wulli hat mir gestern von dieser Tour hier berichtet, leider habe ich keine Zeit um mich einzuklinken, wünsche Euch aber trotzdem (mit einer Ausnahme versteht sich #y  ) viel Spass und PETRI HEIL !!!


----------



## Yupii (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Micky schrieb:


> Ich darf den inhalt von PN´s ja nicht veröffentlichen, aber Sunny hat sich eben wieder selbst übertroffen... Danke mein *ALF* !!! :q :q :q


Den Halbstarken kannste ganz einfach ruhigstellen:q
Du musst nur, wie das ja auch bei Dir der Fall ist, bei gemeinsamen Angeltouren einen Fisch mehr fangen. Dann ist Ruhe|supergri:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## sunny (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Hey ja, nur mal zur Erläuterung. Ich habe in einer PN unter anderem geschrieben, dass ich mir solche Anworten leisten kann, weil ich auch immer so abgezogen werde |supergri . 

Nicht, dass hier noch einer auf komische Gedanken kommt.


----------



## Micky (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Hey ja, nur mal zur Erläuterung. *Ich habe in einer PN unter anderem geschrieben*, dass ich mir solche Anworten leisten kann, weil ich auch immer so abgezogen werde |supergri .
> 
> Nicht, dass hier noch einer auf komische Gedanken kommt.


 
RICHTIG, das war die zweite PN, in der Du schleimender Weise zurückgerudert hast. :q 

Was mich aber immer wieder wundert: Kaum sind wir hier zugange meldet sich Yeti Yuppi


----------



## Wulli (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Yupii schrieb:


> Den Halbstarken kannste ganz einfach ruhigstellen:q
> Du musst nur, wie das ja auch bei Dir der Fall ist, bei gemeinsamen Angeltouren einen Fisch mehr fangen. Dann ist Ruhe|supergri:vik::vik::vik:




Ja! Und wenn man Ihm das Essen streicht, dann ist er auch immer ganz ruhig!:q |supergri  

Wulli


----------



## sunny (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Micky schrieb:


> RICHTIG, das war die zweite PN, in der Du schleimender Weise zurückgerudert hast. :q
> 
> Was mich aber immer wieder wundert: Kaum sind wir hier zugange meldet sich Yeti Yuppi




Mit schleimen hat das garnichts zu tun, ich wusste nur nicht, dass ich das nach so langer Zeit noch immer extra erwähnen muss .

Zu Yeti Yuppi: Wird wahrscheilich darin liegen, dass sich sonst keiner mit ihm unterhält |supergri .

@Wulli

Das ja man nen ganz linker Trick  .


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> @Coasti
> 
> 
> 
> Markus ist dabei. Schon vor Wochen bekannt gegeben  . Man, man, man, wat bist du schon fickerig |supergri .


 
Dat sacht ja man der richtige.:q 

Ach übrigens, diesmal gehts richtig um was. Ich war so frei und habe eine Bootsmedaille besorgt. Wer den größten fängt, darf sie sein eigen nennen und damit im Bekanntenkreis auf wichtig machen.:q :q :q Eigentlich müßte ich ja noch irgendwas für Sunny besorgen. Also einen Schneiderpreis oder sowas in der art.:q :q Aber vielleicht hat er ja Hering als Beifang, wollen wir ihn mal nicht vorher schon abbauen.


----------



## carassius (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Eigentlich müßte ich ja noch irgendwas für Sunny besorgen. Also einen Schneiderpreis oder sowas in der art.:q :q


 
Ich habe noch einen Pink farbenden Gummifisch den ich gerne als Schneiderpreis rausrücken würde.

ps. Fangbericht von gestern:2x Dorsch, sonst ging nichts!

Morgen gehts in die Brandung:vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



carassius schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen Pink farbenden Gummifisch den ich gerne als Schneiderpreis rausrücken würde.
> 
> ps. Fangbericht von gestern:2x Dorsch, sonst ging nichts!
> 
> Morgen gehts in die Brandung:vik:


 
Einen Homosexuellfarbenen Gummifisch? Nicht schlecht, bring mit.#6 
Und für morgen: Petri Heil. :vik:


----------



## Buschangler (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Dat sacht ja man der richtige.:q
> 
> Ach übrigens, diesmal gehts richtig um was. Ich war so frei und habe eine Bootsmedaille besorgt. Wer den größten fängt, darf sie sein eigen nennen und damit im Bekanntenkreis auf wichtig machen.:q :q :q Eigentlich müßte ich ja noch irgendwas für Sunny besorgen. Also einen Schneiderpreis oder sowas in der art.:q :q Aber vielleicht hat er ja Hering als Beifang, wollen wir ihn mal nicht vorher schon abbauen.


Du kannst schon mal meinen Namen eingravieren!!!!  Ach Andor, wenn du am Freitag schon anreist müsstest du mich in Lübeck aufsammeln.


----------



## carassius (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Du kannst schon mal meinen Namen eingravieren!!!! Ach Andor, wenn du am Freitag schon anreist müsstest du mich in Lübeck aufsammeln.


 

Keine sorge torte, sobald Andor den Rosa Gummifisch hat wird er bestimmt dein nahmen eingravieren!:q |muahah:


----------



## Buschangler (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



carassius schrieb:


> Keine sorge torte, sobald Andor den Rosa Gummifisch hat wird er bestimmt dein nahmen eingravieren!:q |muahah:


Die rede war von der Medaillie!!!! Wirst schon sehen!  Die Flagge hab ich euch ja auch schon abgeluxt. Kannst dich bestimmt noch dran erinnern?!?!|supergri |supergri


----------



## Coasthunter (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



carassius schrieb:


> Keine sorge torte, sobald Andor den Rosa Gummifisch hat wird er bestimmt dein nahmen eingravieren!:q |muahah:


 
Der war gut...:vik: 

Torte, ab wieviel Uhr bist Du denn abholbereit? Ich habe Freitag Urlaub und fahre so gegen 15:00 Uhr durch Lübeck. 

Flickzeug für meine Wathose habe ich mir besorgt und werde das Teil heute dicht machen. Dann könnten wir gegen 17:00 Uhr im Wasser sein.


----------



## Buschangler (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Der war gut...:vik:
> 
> Torte, ab wieviel Uhr bist Du denn abholbereit? Ich habe Freitag Urlaub und fahre so gegen 15:00 Uhr durch Lübeck.
> 
> Flickzeug für meine Wathose habe ich mir besorgt und werde das Teil heute dicht machen. Dann könnten wir gegen 17:00 Uhr im Wasser sein.


Ich habe schon ab Mittwoch Urlaub. Ich bin den ganzen Tag Abfahr bereit!!! ich bin schon wieder heiss wie sau!!!:vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> ich bin schon wieder heiss wie sau!!!:vik:


 

Da hilft dann ja wohl nur noch eins: Ich werde pünktlich um 15:00 Uhr bei Dir sein. Aber bitte mute mir als Ortsfremden keine wilde Kurverei durch Lübeck zu.Ich könnte Dich bei Deinen Eltern aufpicken. Vielleicht ist Deine Schwester ja da.|supergri


----------



## Buschangler (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Da hilft dann ja wohl nur noch eins: Ich werde pünktlich um 15:00 Uhr bei Dir sein. Aber bitte mute mir als Ortsfremden keine wilde Kurverei durch Lübeck zu.Ich könnte Dich bei Deinen Eltern aufpicken. Vielleicht ist Deine Schwester ja da.|supergri


Du schon wieder!! Hast auch nichts anderes im Kopf als angeln und........angeln!! Abfahrt Moisling bei der Shell würde ich vorschlagen! Dann brauchst du nicht bis Moisling reinfahren,oder?


----------



## Coasthunter (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Du schon wieder!! Hast auch nichts anderes im Kopf als angeln und........angeln!! Abfahrt Moisling bei der Shell würde ich vorschlagen! Dann brauchst du nicht bis Moisling reinfahren,oder?


 

Geht klar. Eventuell fahre ich mit Martin auch ne Stunde früher los. Uhrzeit gebe ich noch durch. Oder ruf mich einfach freitag mittag mal kurz an.


----------



## Buschangler (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Mach ich. Ruf dich dann freitag noch mal an. Das Wetter soll ja auch ganz gut werden. Wird bestimmt wieder lustig!!


----------



## Coasthunter (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Mach ich. Ruf dich dann freitag noch mal an. Das Wetter soll ja auch ganz gut werden. Wird bestimmt wieder lustig!!


 
Na ja, was heißt lustig? Wir fahren da ja nicht zum Spaß hin. :q 
Frag mal Sunny............:q


----------



## Buschangler (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Wiso??? Darf Sunny nicht ohne Fisch nach hause kommen? Dann gibt es wohl was aufn Deckel was?|muahah:  Ich möchte auch Fisch! Aber der Spass darf nicht fehlen.


----------



## carassius (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

So, bin zurück aus der Fehmarn Brandung!


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Mein lieber Scholli..........., das nenne ich ja mal ne schöne Brandungsplatte.:q 

Petri euch beiden. #6


----------



## Reisender (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Heidebaus !! Das sind ja mal wieder richtige Knaller aus dem Wasser gekommen....:vik: :vik:  Glückwunsch und ein Fettes Petri.#h


----------



## pitus02 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Hallo Leute,

war gestern draußen im Gebiet Fehmarn, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken es ear  sche...:r  windig wir hatten ne mörder Drift und keinen Fisch#q . Hoffentlich wird es am We besser |supergri


----------



## Buschangler (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> war gestern draußen im Gebiet Fehmarn, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken es ear sche...:r windig wir hatten ne mörder Drift und keinen Fisch#q . Hoffentlich wird es am We besser |supergri


Ach Pitus,sieh es ein. Du kannst einfach nicht Angeln!#d  Wir zeigen dir am Wochenende mal wie es geht. Dann bist du mit Profis unterwegs!!gell Andor?


----------



## carassius (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Das war der fang zum mitnehmen.Zwei kleine Dorsche durften wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Buschangler (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Schöne Fische,Dennis! Hat sich ja gelohnt. #6 Bist mit Maddin los gewesen?


----------



## carassius (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Schöne Fische,Dennis! Hat sich ja gelohnt. #6 Bist mit Maddin los gewesen?


 
Mit Vadern war ich los, das Auto war bis oben hin mit Brandungsgerödel voll gepackt, sonst wär mardin bestimmt mit gekommen.Mein Vader hat nicht son glück gehabt, er fing nur ein 48er Dorsch und zwei nemos.Ich hatte ein 64er Dorsch und ein 57er, eine Platte von 41cm und eine mit 34cm.:k


----------



## Buschangler (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

In der Brandung siehts ja ganz gut aus. Aber was man vom Boot aus hört ist nicht so berauschend.Mein Alter war gestern los. Vom Kutter. Bei ca. 35 Mann nur 10-15 Dorsche!!!Eine echt magere ausbeute!#d Ich hoffe am WE läuft es besser!


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> war gestern draußen im Gebiet Fehmarn, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken es ear sche...:r windig wir hatten ne mörder Drift und keinen Fisch#q . Hoffentlich wird es am We besser |supergri


 

Es wird besser am Wochenende, zumindest für uns:q  

Wo wart ihr denn genau? 

@Torte: Hoffentlich wird das nicht wieder so eine Schaukeltour.


----------



## Buschangler (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Das Wetter soll ja richtig gut werden! Ich glaube nicht das sich die schauckeltour noch mal wiederholt! Und Fisch gibt es mit sicherheit auch!!:q


----------



## carassius (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Hier ist Das Bild von der Brandung Andor!
Hoffentlich nimmt der Wind ab.


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



carassius schrieb:


> Hier ist Das Bild von der Brandung Andor!
> Hoffentlich nimmt der Wind ab.


 
Du Tier..........................:vik: 
So kenne ich Dich, nur am Ackern.......


----------



## Buschangler (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Mach mal ein bisschen grösser das Bild!!!!! Mann kann dich ja kaum erkennen !!        @ Andor: Sag mal hast du vielleicht noch ne kleine Spinnrolle für mich am Freitag? Meine hat es gerade zerlegt!!!! :c So ein scheiss!!:c


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Sag mal hast du vielleicht noch ne kleine Spinnrolle für mich am Freitag? Meine hat es gerade zerlegt!!!! :c So ein scheiss!!:c


 
Bis Freitag hast Du doch noch Zeit, zum Höker zu gehen. Du brauchst doch sowieso eine gute Rolle für den Romsdalfjord. Aber eine Pilkrolle hast Du ja, oder?
Falls die Windvorhersage recht behält, können wir Freitag am Flügger Strand unser Glück versuchen. Dorsch kommt dort zwar nur vereinzelt vor, aber es ist ein Top Revier für Mefo. Dorsch werden wir ja Samstag sowieso haben. Ich bin schon neugierig, wie meine neue Ryobi Ecusima und die Christal-Fireline sich machen. Sollte ich eine Mefo erwischen, geht der Kaffee Samstag früh auf mich.|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Buschangler (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Bis Freitag hast Du doch noch Zeit, zum Höker zu gehen. Du brauchst doch sowieso eine gute Rolle für den Romsdalfjord. Aber eine Pilkrolle hast Du ja, oder?
> Falls die Windvorhersage recht behält, können wir Freitag am Flügger Strand unser Glück versuchen. Dorsch kommt dort zwar nur vereinzelt vor, aber es ist ein Top Revier für Mefo. Dorsch werden wir ja Samstag sowieso haben. Ich bin schon neugierig, wie meine neue Ryobi Ecusima und die Christal-Fireline sich machen. Sollte ich eine Mefo erwischen, geht der Kaffee Samstag früh auf mich.|supergri |supergri |supergri


Und genau diese rolle ist bei mir im Arsch! Die Ecusima! Sch...e! #q Vieleicht schaffe ich es noch ne neue zu besorgen. Ach ja, und meine Pilkrute hat auch was ab bekommen!Ring kaputt!Muss ich auch noch weg bringen. Mit Pilkrollen kann ich mich tot schmeissen.            Mir ist es völlig egal wo wir freitag stehen. Hauptsache im Wasser!! Aber Flügger Strand wäre schon geil. Hab auch bock auf MeFo!#6


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Und genau diese rolle ist bei mir im Arsch! Die Ecusima! Sch...e! #q Vieleicht schaffe ich es noch ne neue zu besorgen. Ach ja, und meine Pilkrute hat auch was ab bekommen!Ring kaputt!Muss ich auch noch weg bringen. Mit Pilkrollen kann ich mich tot schmeissen. Mir ist es völlig egal wo wir freitag stehen. Hauptsache im Wasser!! Aber Flügger Strand wäre schon geil. Hab auch bock auf MeFo!#6


 
Das ist ja alles mehr als ärgerlich. Besonders die schöne Pilkrute von Dir. Na, hoffentlich habe ich mit meiner Ecusima mehr Glück.


----------



## pitus02 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Ihr sollt vor We nicht alles kaputt machen sonst bin ich nachher der Einzige der Fisch fängt!|muahah: #a


----------



## Buschangler (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles mehr als ärgerlich. Besonders die schöne Pilkrute von Dir. Na, hoffentlich habe ich mit meiner Ecusima mehr Glück.


Die Rolle ist sehr salzwasseranfällig! Irgentwann war sie festgefahren. dann wollte ich sie neu einfetten. Und dann....putt!!!!! Also sei vorsichtig. Morgen werde ich mal nach Vöglers und nach einer neuen Rolle gucken.Hab schon eine im Auge.Die Penn Silverado. Soll ein neues Modell sein. So ich muss jetzt los zur Arbeit.  Hab noch ne Stunde fahrt vor mir.Aber Dienstag im laufe des Tages bin ich wieder im Board.


----------



## LordVader (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Ihr sollt vor We nicht alles kaputt machen sonst bin ich nachher der Einzige der Fisch fängt!|muahah: #a


 
:q :q |good: |muahah:


----------



## LordVader (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

@ Buschangler

Mensch Torte, kauf dir doch mal nen paar anständige Rollen.:q Kriegst aber auch alles Putt. Wie beim Hecht aus der Trave..


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



LordVader schrieb:


> @ Buschangler
> 
> Mensch Torte, kauf dir doch mal nen paar anständige Rollen.:q Kriegst aber auch alles Putt. Wie beim Hecht aus der Trave..


 
Ich habe ihm schon immer gesagt, das er sein Gerödel nicht bei Lidl kaufen soll.|supergri


----------



## sunny (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Also Markus und ich reisen definitiv erst am Samstag an. Werde pünktlich zum Frühstück da sein.

Und dann werde ich euch zeigen, was ne Harke ist, damit diese Sticheleien mal ein Ende haben |supergri .


----------



## Wulli (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Also Markus und ich reisen definitiv erst am Samstag an. Werde pünktlich zum Frühstück da sein.
> 
> Und dann werde ich euch zeigen, was ne Harke ist, damit diese Sticheleien mal ein Ende haben |supergri .



Ja, Sunny! Zeig`s ihnen! ICh drücke Dir die Daumen! :vik: :vik: 

Genieße Deine Sternstunde, denn wenn ich das nächste mal wieder dabei bin, fängst Du nix mehr! :q |supergri 
Aber die Chance stehen ja gut, die Jungs machen ihr Tackle ja schon vor Beginn kaputt...|supergri 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Jau Wulli, ich werde mein Bestes geben  . Aber so wie die Fänge momentan vom Kutter aussehen, ist man ja anscheinend schon König, wenn man einen Dickschädel fängt.

Kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Wulli (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Jau Wulli, ich werde mein Bestes geben  . Aber so wie die Fänge momentan vom Kutter aussehen, ist man ja anscheinend schon König, wenn man einen Dickschädel fängt.
> 
> Kann nur besser werden.



Ja, die Dorschfänge von Kudder aus sind derzeit echt grotte! Von der Brücke aus klappt es ganz gut|rolleyes 

Ich sehe das auch, dass es auf Dorsch echt schwer wird, selbst für solche Profis wie Ihr es seid! 

Falls nichts beißt, geht bei der Ansteuerungstonne auf Platte, da hatten wir letztens echte Sternstunden und die Platten schmecken ja auch! Also Wattis nicht vergessen!

Wulli


----------



## carassius (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Ich werde Freitag erst einmal Spinnfischen und am abend die Brandungsruten ausgepacken.Samstag wird ganz normal von Boot aus geangelt und Sonntag wird geschleppt auf Mefo, und Montag vieleicht auch noch mal Schleppen.Aber ich muss erst mal sehen wie es Sonntag so lübbt!


----------



## sunny (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Habe gerade mal auf das Langzeitwetter geguckt. Ab Mittwoch soll es leichten Schneefall und Schneeregen auf Fehmarn geben und es soll recht schattig werden. Sonnabend ist es bis jetzt nur leicht bewölkt.

Hoffentlich wird das nicht schlimmer |uhoh: .


----------



## Yupii (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal auf das Langzeitwetter geguckt. Ab Mittwoch soll es leichten Schneefall und Schneeregen auf Fehmarn geben und es soll recht schattig werden. Sonnabend ist es bis jetzt nur leicht bewölkt.
> 
> Hoffentlich wird das nicht schlimmer |uhoh: .


Weichei:vik: wie immer|supergri


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Yupii schrieb:


> Weichei:vik: wie immer|supergri


 
So sind die Niedersachsen nun mal.|supergri


----------



## sunny (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Alter Schwede. Habt ihr alle in der Kabba-Dose geschlafen |supergri .


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Alter Schwede. Habt ihr alle in der Kabba-Dose geschlafen |supergri .


 
Unsere Nervosität braucht ein Ventil. Da eignet sich der Verfressene Schneiderkönig aus Niedersachsen nun mal optimal für.|supergri 

Mal im ernst, wenn das Wetter so bleibt, haben wir Freitag und Samstag allerbeste Karten. Bei dem Wind würde sich ja auch ein Brandungsangeln am Freitag anbieten. Wenn da nur nicht das ganze Gerödel wäre.............#q 
Wer von euch würde denn lieber die Brandungsruten schwingen? Wenn die Mehrheit dafür ist, könnte ich mich ja glatt überreden lassen. Obwohl ich nicht weiß, ob wir danach noch was zu essen beim Griechen bekommen. #c Aber da wären ja noch die Pizzabrötchen von Pitus als leckere Alternative.


----------



## pitus02 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Pizzabrötchen, da war das Stichwort.
Sollen wir diesmal eigentlich grillen ???#c |rolleyes 
Wenn ja wer bringt was mit !?


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Pizzabrötchen, da war das Stichwort.
> Sollen wir diesmal eigentlich grillen ???#c |rolleyes
> Wenn ja wer bringt was mit !?


 

Also ich würde den Hunger mitbringen:m 

Also, falls wir Grillen, bringt sich jeder selber was mit. Ist wohl das einfachste. Wer nichts zum Mampfen mitbringt und sich durchschnorrt,bringt wenigstens die Grillkohle und Plastikteller und Besteck mit. Aber wer macht diesmal die Grillhure? Wulli ist ja leider nicht da|supergri


----------



## Wulli (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Also ich würde den Hunger mitbringen:m
> 
> Also, falls wir Grillen, bringt sich jeder selber was mit. Ist wohl das einfachste. Wer nichts zum Mampfen mitbringt und sich durchschnorrt,bringt wenigstens die Grillkohle und Plastikteller und Besteck mit. Aber wer macht diesmal die Grillhure? Wulli ist ja leider nicht da|supergri



also, ich bitte um eine ehrenvolle Vertretung! Die richtige Grillsau ist für mich ja immernoch Keule`s Muddi! Die hat auf mich einen drahtigen Eindruck gemacht!:m :vik: 

Bitte um entsprechende visuelle Beweise!

Wulli


----------



## pitus02 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Also meine Regierung macht Pizzabrötchen,Kräuterschnecken und Nudelsalat. Fleisch bring ich mir selber mit. jetzt muß sich nur irgendwer berei erklären Grillkohle zu besorgen !!!

Ps: Ich hoffe sie will dafür nich wieder Se....#6


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

@Wulli: Ob Dein Vertreter das so gut hinbekommt wie Du, kann ich nur schwer hoffen. (Für ihn) Du kennst ja Sunny|supergri 

@Pitus: Ein Mann muß in seinem Leben auch mal Kompromisse machen. :m  Wir Männer sind halt nur Fleisch für die Frauen.


----------



## sunny (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Seid ihr sicher, dass ihr grillen wollt? Auch, wenn jetzt wieder der Aufschrei Weichei kommt |supergri . 

Es soll ja am Sonnabend nicht gerade lauschig warm werden. Wenn wir den ganzen Tag auf dem Kutter gestanden haben, sind wir bestimmt leicht durchgefroren und dann wollt ihr euch noch draußen hinstellen und grillen, hhhmmm? 

Wann macht denn der Grieche in Burg auf? Falls ihr Freitag in die Brandung geht, schafft ihr es sowieso nicht zum Griechen. Wir könnten doch dann gleich Essen gehen, wenn wir vom Kutter kommen.

Mit den Klamotten, die ich unterm Thermoanzug trage, gehe ich locker in ein Lokal :q . Schließlich wollen die meine Kohle und nicht meine Hose.


----------



## Buschangler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Jungs!! Seid ihr auf Droge???? Die MEFO läuft momentan wie SAU!! Und ihr wollt in die Brandung den mit Leich gefüllten, fast ungeniesbaren Plattfisch fangen? Jungs überlegt euch das bitte noch mal. War heute morgen bei Vöglers. Daniel war letzte Woche auf Als/DK.Zu zweit 9 Mefos am Tag! Nicht schlecht oder? Also ich bin voll heiss auf Mefo wenn man sowas hört.       Und jetzt mal zu meinem Gerödel !!!! Wenn meine Rollen mich nicht mögen kann ich nichts dafür!! Aber hab natürlich gleich nachgerüstet. Neue Rolle(geiles Ding)#6  , Rute ist auch wieder Fit! Bin also wieder voll einsatzbereit!#a      Euch werd ichs Zeigen|splat2:


----------



## Wulli (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Moin,

will ja nun kein Spielverderber sein, aber bei windguru.cz haben sie für Freitag und Samstag 6Bft aus OSO verhergesagt. Normalerweise untertreiben die Jungs auf dieser Seite immer etwas...#t http://www.windguru.cz/de/index.php?sc=48172

Falls das eintreten Sollte habt ihr es mit Wellengang der ganz besonderen Art zu tun. Da kommen die Wellen von hoher See angerollt. |uhoh: :v 

Wie gesagt, ich hoffe für Euch, dass sich die Vorhersage nicht bestätigt, aber wenn doch, bin ich froh, dass ich nicht dabei sein kann... Mit der Wetterlage ist gerade auf der Ostsee nicht zu spaßen:v :v :v 

Aber noch ist ja Zeit!

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

@Torte: Ok ok, Du hast mich überzeugt. Dann lass uns Freitag an den Flügger Strand und unsere neuen Rollen entjungfern.

Zum Thema Grillen: Sunny hat nicht unrecht. Wir sollten Samstag zum Griechen und Freitag Grillen. Wenn wir vom Spinnfischen zurück sind, schmeißen wir das Fleisch auf den Grill und die Bierchen in unsere durstigen Hälse.:q 

Und dazu noch ein Vorschlag: Wer freiwillig die Grillhure macht, darf am nächsten Tag auch unsere Dorsche filetieren.:q 

Also los jetzt, Freiwillige vor. Ich steuer die Grillkohle und den Plastickkram dazu. Wer Grillt denn nun für uns? Wenn sich niemand findet, gehen wir Freitag auch zum Griechen. Oder was?

@Wulli: Nur Windstärke 6? Das geht doch............ha ha ha


----------



## sunny (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Wulli, wenn die Windvorhersage zutrifft, hat sich das mit dem Rausfahren sowieso erledigt. Das wäre ja schrecklich.



@Coasti
Ich ruf dich Freitag mal an, wie es vor Ort aussieht. Seh zu, dass du dein Handy mal in deiner Nähe hast |supergri  .


----------



## Buschangler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> @Torte: Ok ok, Du hast mich überzeugt. Dann lass uns Freitag an den Flügger Strand und unsere neuen Rollen entjungfern.
> 
> Zum Thema Grillen: Sunny hat nicht unrecht. Wir sollten Samstag zum Griechen und Freitag Grillen. Wenn wir vom Spinnfischen zurück sind, schmeißen wir das Fleisch auf den Grill und die Bierchen in unsere durstigen Hälse.:q
> 
> ...


Flügger Strand!!!!!  Wir kommen!! #v  Und ne Grillhure Finden wir auch noch. Da wird sich schon jemand freiwillig an den Grill stellen. Weil es sooo schön warm am Grill ist . Und um das Wetter mach ich mir auch noch keine Sorgen. Ändert sich sowiso täglich.


----------



## aal-matti (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Moin,Moin

der Freitagnachmittag ist schon mal gerettet. Meine Bessere Hälfte :k backt für uns eine Platte Butterkuchen , mmh lecker. Nur keine Panik. Wir werden schon einen Grillmeister unter uns finden. Ich biete mich für ca. 30 Minuten an, aber Dorsche filitieren,nein danke. IGITT :q :q . Fürs Grillen bringe ich Baguette, Senf und Ketchup mit.

Gruß aal-matti
aus
Hamburg -Langenhorn

Bei Windstärke 6 fängt der Spaß erst richtig an.:v​


----------



## Buschangler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

MMMMH Butterkuchen!!! Lecker! Übrigens hab ich gerade mal geluschert wie das Wetter werden soll. Also: 5 Grad max; Wind 30-43 Kmh; Süd/ Süd Ost! Hört sich doch gut an. #6


----------



## Coasthunter (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Jaaaa, Butterkuchen ist ne feine Sache. Lecker lecker. 
Um das Wetter mach ich mir auch keinen Kopf. Und OSO ist ja wohl optimal für Flügge. Bei dem Wind fliegen die Spökets besonders gut und weit.:q 

@Sunny: Handy ist an und am Mann. Mußt nur schauen, das Du mich zwischen den Drills erwischt.#6


----------



## Buschangler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Könnte schwierig werden beim Mefo-drill! Meine Fresse bin ich heiss auf Freitag. Ich mach mir schon die Hose nass!!!!!   Hey Andor was sagst du zu mein schicken Bild???


----------



## sunny (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Mußt nur schauen, das Du mich zwischen den Drills erwischt.#6



Sauber #6 , hab ich schon gelacht heute morgen |supergri |supergri .


@Buschangler

Sage mal, wass hängt denn da für'n Geschwür am Dorsch :q :q  ?


----------



## Buschangler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

EY DU!!!! So etwas musst du erst mal fangen! Du gehst Samstag eh schneider nach hause!:q


----------



## sunny (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Das stimmt, so'n Ömmel hab ich noch nicht gefangen. Das mit dem Schneider sehe ich noch nicht so|supergri , aber nichts ist unmöglich.

Sind eigentlich wieder Wattis/Ringler auf'm Kutter, falls auf Pilker und ähnliches nichts geht?


----------



## Buschangler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Ich denke mal die muss mann sich selbst mitbringen. Oder mann fährt früh morgens noch mal nach Petersdorf und besorgt sich noch frische Wattis.Vor Ort hat er wohl keine.


----------



## Buschangler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Moin Maddin! Seh gerade du bist auch im Board. Sag mal Fährst du einen Monat später als wir zum Romsdal? Dein countdown stimmt irgentwie nicht?? Musst uns schon sagen das du nicht mit uns fahren willst!!:q :q


----------



## LordVader (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

@ Torte

Ich fahr auf alle Fälle mit euch zum Romsdal. Hab da von Fischkoop so ne DVD bekommen. Bring ich Dir und Andor am Freitag mal mit.
Und den Counter werd ich dann auchmal berichtigen.Ist mir garnicht so aufgefallen.


----------



## Buschangler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



LordVader schrieb:


> @ Torte
> 
> Ich fahr auf alle Fälle mit euch zum Romsdal. Hab da von Fischkoop so ne DVD bekommen. Bring ich Dir und Andor am Freitag mal mit.
> Und den Counter werd ich dann auchmal berichtigen.Ist mir garnicht so aufgefallen.


Na dann mal ganz schnell ändern!Was für ne DVD? Speziell über den Romsdalfjord? Sag mal wer hat eigentlich meine " Norwegen 1" DVD?


----------



## LordVader (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Das ist ne DVD von Uwe Onken Tours mit dem Team Dieter Eisele an den Romsdal. Glaub mir die macht süchtig !!|krank:
Ist meiner Meinung nach auch genau in unserem Camp. Ich träume schon davon.


----------



## Buschangler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



LordVader schrieb:


> Das ist ne DVD von Uwe Onken Tours mit dem Team Dieter Eisele an den Romsdal. Glaub mir die macht süchtig !!|krank:
> Ist meiner Meinung nach auch genau in unserem Camp. Ich träume schon davon.


Die muss ich sehen!!!!!!#6 Kannst nicht ne kopie von machen? Dann muss ich nicht warten bis Andor sie rausrückt! Aber was ist mit meiner DVD? Hast du die noch?


----------



## LordVader (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Hab schon 2 Copys für euch. Deine DVD muß Andor noch haben.
Ich werde nachher mal mit ihm #x .Bringen wir dann Freitag mit.


----------



## Buschangler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



LordVader schrieb:


> Hab schon 2 Copys für euch. Deine DVD muß Andor noch haben.
> Ich werde nachher mal mit ihm #x .Bringen wir dann Freitag mit.


Hört sich gut an. Müssen dan auch früh genug los Freitag. Das wir ja früh am strand stehen. Ich will keine Mefo verpassen!!#6


----------



## LordVader (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Von mir aus können wir mittags schon los.:q 
Je eher desto besser.....:vik:


----------



## Buschangler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



LordVader schrieb:


> Von mir aus können wir mittags schon los.:q
> Je eher desto besser.....:vik:


Das sehe ich auch so! Muss nur noch Andor mitspielen. Will so schnell wie möglich meine neue Rolle einweihen!


----------



## LordVader (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Die wird auf sicher eingeweiht.:m Vielleicht erwischt ja wirklich einer von uns ne Mefo. Das wäre doch nen Einstand oder ?


----------



## Buschangler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



LordVader schrieb:


> Die wird auf sicher eingeweiht.:m Vielleicht erwischt ja wirklich einer von uns ne Mefo. Das wäre doch nen Einstand oder ?


Wäre schon geil! Bin ja mal gespannt er alles Freitag schon kommt?Je mehr desto besser. Oder lustiger?!


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Man man man, ihr seid ja noch Fickeriger als ich.:q 

So, ich habe gerade mit Wolfgang telefoniert. Wenn der Wind jetzt nicht mehr zulegt, fahren wir Samstag raus. Diddi ist auch vor Ort und wird uns ganz sicher zum Fisch bringen. Die Jungs waren Dienstag draußen und kein Dorsch unter 10 Pfund wurde hochgepumpt. Na, sind das gute Nachrichten, oder was? Und es kommt noch besser: Der Grieche hat 5 Jähriges und haut jedes Bier für einen Euro raus und jedes Gericht für 8 Euro. Diddi und Wolfgang wollen mit uns richtig abfeiern. Ich Telefoniere morgen nochmal mit ihm und dann reserviert er uns Tische. 

So, jetzt dürft ihr diese Nachrichten erstmal verdauen...:vik:


----------



## Buschangler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

*Keine Dorsche unter 10 Pfund? So kennen wir das bei Wolfgang und Didi!!!! Und nicht anders!! #6      Ich will los!! :c *


----------



## sunny (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Das hört sich mehr als geil an #6 . 

Was heißt Didi und Wolfgang wollen mit uns abfeiern? Am Samstag? Dann ist es wohl angebracht von Sonnabend auf Sonntag da zu pennen.

Oder wollt ihr jetzt doch schon am Freitag zum Griechen?


----------



## Buschangler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Also ich lass mich überraschen!! Wenn Wolfgang und Didi mit uns abfeiern wollen dann sollten wir uns das nicht entgehen lassen.:vik:


----------



## sunny (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Also, wenn ihr Freitag abfeiert, werdet ihr Samstag beim Frühstücken wahrscheinlich alle nen Gesichtsausdruck wie ein Frettchen nach dem Kacken haben :q .

Reichlich Platz werde ich zum Angeln haben, weil der eine oder andere :v über der Reling hängen wird. Ist kein Geschenk mit Didi und Wolfgang abzufeiern |supergri |supergri. Das ist harte Arbeit.


----------



## Buschangler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Ich durfte schon mal miterleben wie sie abfeiern. ist ganz lustig mit anzusehen. Der nachteil ist wenn er Frauen einläd sind es nur tanzende Monster!! Nicht war Andor?? Man waren die schlimm!!


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ich durfte schon mal miterleben wie sie abfeiern. ist ganz lustig mit anzusehen. Der nachteil ist wenn er Frauen einläd sind es nur tanzende Monster!! Nicht war Andor?? Man waren die schlimm!!


 
Monster? Das waren Bestien. Ich kam mir vor, wie im Mutantenstadel.:q Und das schlimmste: Die wollten nicht nur Tanzen..............#d 

Mönsch Sunny, entspann Dich, wir Feiern doch nicht ohne Dich. 
Rhodos Platte für 8 Euro, da kannst Du Dir gleich zwei bestellen.|supergri 

Der Grill steht uns auch zur Verfügung, ich bringe die Grillkohle mit.

Als ich das heute mit den Dorschen hörte, 
ging mir fast einer ab.|supergri Solche Klopper, kennen die meisten von euch nur aus den Norge Videos. Zum heiß machen, hänge ich mal ein paar Fotos vom letzten Januar an.
http://img87.*ih.us/img87/6461/fehmarn110206055xm1.jpgsetImgWidth();


----------



## pitus02 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

So Leute ich brauch jetzt mal ne klare ansage !!!:q 
Freitag und Samstag zum Griechen ?? 
Ich soll nämlich sonst noch bischen was einkaufen fürn Salat |uhoh: 

Ach ja ich denke ich bin Freitag so gegen 14:30 - 15:00 bei Wolfgang.


----------



## pitus02 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Monster? Das waren Bestien. Ich kam mir vor, wie im Mutantenstadel.:q Und das schlimmste: Die wollten nicht nur Tanzen..............#d
> 
> Mönsch Sunny, entspann Dich, wir Feiern doch nicht ohne Dich.
> Rhodos Platte für 8 Euro, da kannst Du Dir gleich zwei bestellen.|supergri
> ...



#y Schluss damit solche Dinger passen nicht auf meinen Bildschirm :k


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Oh Shit, das war wohl etwas zu groß.

Pitus, wir sind Samstag beim Griechen und Grillen Freitag.


Wie bekomme ich das Foto denn nun wieder kleiner?


----------



## Buschangler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Genau, das hört sich gut an! Freitag Grillen, Samstag beim Griechen und danach schöööön abfeiern!!!Juhhu


----------



## aal-matti (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

#h MOIN; MOIN #h​ 
HI ANDOR 
ICH SITZE HIER SCHON AUF GEPACKTEN TASCHEN UND HALTE DAS BALD NET MEHR AUS.  WENN ES BEI DEM GRIECHEN NUR 8  EURO KOSTET, MUSS ICH  HEUTE SCHON AUF HÖREN  ZU ESSEN . :c 
DIÄT IST BIS FREITAGNACHMITTAG  ANGESAGT.|supergri |supergri |supergri 

AAL-MATTI
​MATTIS DORSCHE , MATTIS DORSCHE, MATTIS DORSCH E,MATTIS DORSCHE
:a    :s    :a:s  :a  :s :a :s :a :s :a :s​


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

noch eins. Hoffentlich wird das nicht wieder so groß........
http://img182.*ih.us/img182/2430/fehmarn040206031ym0.jpgsetImgWidth();


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



aal-matti schrieb:


> #h MOIN; MOIN #h​
> 
> HI ANDOR
> ICH SITZE HIER SCHON AUF GEPACKTEN TASCHEN UND HALTE DAS BALD NET MEHR AUS. WENN ES BEI DEM GRIECHEN NUR 8 EURO KOSTET, MUSS ICH HEUTE SCHON AUF HÖREN ZU ESSEN . :c
> ...


 
Der Grieche ahnt ja noch garnicht, was da für ein Heuschreckenschwarm auf ihn zukommt.:q :q


----------



## Buschangler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Nicht gross. Aber seeeehr breit muss ich sagen! Oder siehts nur bei mir so sch...... aus?


----------



## pitus02 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Ok das hört sich gut an !!!!
Dann schick ich mein Weib mal los zum einkaufen .

Wann seit ihr denn bei Wolfgang ?


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Nicht gross. Aber seeeehr breit muss ich sagen! Oder siehts nur bei mir so ******** aus?


 

Falls ich das nicht mehr kleiner bekomme, machen wir einfach einen neuen Trööt auf und fertig.:q


----------



## Buschangler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Hab schon mal platz gemacht in der Gefriertruhe!


----------



## pitus02 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Ich hab mal die zweite angestellt:vik: 

Ich muß noch mal fragen wann seid ihr auf der Insel


----------



## Buschangler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Wir werden wohl so gegen mittag auf der Insel sein. denk ich mal?


----------



## pitus02 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Wir werden wohl so gegen mittag auf der Insel sein. denk ich mal?



Das werde ich nicht ganz schaffen. ich denke wir werden hier gegen halb eins hier los fahren .

kannst mir mal ne pn mit deiner Nummer schicken


----------



## Wulli (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Und es kommt noch besser: Der Grieche hat 5 Jähriges und haut jedes Bier für einen Euro raus



:c :c :c :v :v :v    #q #q #q |abgelehn 

und ich kann nicht mit....

trinkt einen für mich mit!

Wulli


----------



## sunny (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Schlimme Nachrichten. Mein Kumpel kann nich mit . Er hat einen Spezialauftrag bekommen und muss das WE über arbeiten. 

Steht vielleicht noch jemand auf der Warteliste?


----------



## Buschangler (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Da wird sich doch bestimm noch jemand finden so auf die schnelle! Oder?? Und wisst ihr was?? Morgen gehts loooos!!!


----------



## sunny (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Ich habe mal meine Fühler nach nem Ersatz ausgestreckt. Entscheidet sich morgen.


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Schlimme Nachrichten. Mein Kumpel kann nich mit . Er hat einen Spezialauftrag bekommen und muss das WE über arbeiten.
> 
> Steht vielleicht noch jemand auf der Warteliste?


 
Ich habe jetzt niemanden mehr auf der Warteliste. Leider. 
Aber das so kurz vorher noch jemand abspringt, hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten. Na ja, Niedersachsen eben.|uhoh: 

Der Wind dreht schon wieder. Wir werden wohl nach Püttsee fahren zum Spinnfischen. Wenn wir Glück haben, kommen wir auf die erste Sandbank, von dort aus sind gute Mefo Fänge möglich, ebenso Dorsch. (Nicht wahr, Torte?:q ) 
Wir werden spätestens um 15:00 Uhr auf der Insel sein und um 16:00 Uhr im Wasser. Meine Fresse.........., ich will los!


----------



## pitus02 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt niemanden mehr auf der Warteliste. Leider.
> Aber das so kurz vorher noch jemand abspringt, hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten. Na ja, Niedersachsen eben.|uhoh:
> 
> Der Wind dreht schon wieder. Wir werden wohl nach Püttsee fahren zum Spinnfischen. Wenn wir Glück haben, kommen wir auf die erste Sandbank, von dort aus sind gute Mefo Fänge möglich, ebenso Dorsch. (Nicht wahr, Torte?:q )
> Wir werden spätestens um 15:00 Uhr auf der Insel sein und um 16:00 Uhr im Wasser. Meine Fresse.........., ich will los!



Treffen wir uns bei wolfgang ??


----------



## sunny (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Aber das so kurz vorher noch jemand abspringt, hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten. Na ja, Niedersachsen eben.|uhoh:



Er hat das selber erst gestern um 16.00 Uhr erfahren. Und hier jetzt auf die Niedersachsen rumhauen, ist ja wohl mehr als gemein. Das kostet dich nen Bier beim Griechen |supergri .

Sofern der Kuttercash trotzdem gezahlt werden muss, wird das selbstverständlich von meinem Kumpel übernommen.


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Er hat das selber erst gestern um 16.00 Uhr erfahren. Und hier jetzt auf die Niedersachsen rumhauen, ist ja wohl mehr als gemein. Das kostet dich nen Bier beim Griechen |supergri .
> 
> Kostet ja nur nen schlappen Euro. Da kann ich ja noch ordentlich über die Niedersachsen herziehen.:q :q
> 
> ...


 
So will ich das hören.#6 

@Pitus: Wann trudelst Du denn ungefähr bei Wolfgang ein?


----------



## sunny (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Was hast du denn gedacht? 

Wann wollt ihr denn morgen Abend anfangen zu grillen? Man weiß ja nie, was passiert :q .


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Was hast du denn gedacht?
> 
> Wann wollt ihr denn morgen Abend anfangen zu grillen? Man weiß ja nie, was passiert :q .


 

Du verfressenes Stück :q   Ich denke mal, nicht vor 20:00 Uhr. Ich will morgen ausgiebig die Spinnrute schwingen. Mefo oder Küstendorsch, irgendwas muß morgen beißen.


----------



## sunny (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Das hat nichts mit verfressen zu tun, dass ist reiner Selbsterhaltungstrieb |supergri .

Ich weiß ja noch garnicht, ob ich das hinbekomme. Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich euch für morgen mächtig Petri Heil auf Silber #6, zum Angeln schaffe ich es auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



sunny schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit verfressen zu tun, dass ist reiner Selbsterhaltungstrieb |supergri .
> 
> Ich weiß ja noch garnicht, ob ich das hinbekomme. Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich euch für morgen mächtig Petri Heil auf Silber #6, zum Angeln schaffe ich es auf keinen Fall.


 
Danke mein bester. Aber ich möchte fast wetten, das Du es pünktlich zum Grillen schaffst.:q


----------



## pitus02 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Ich bin so zwischen 14:30 und 15:00 bei wolfgang


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Ich bin so zwischen 14:30 und 15:00 bei wolfgang


 
Wir werden auf Dich warten, Du willst ja bestimmt wieder mit an die Küste.:q


----------



## pitus02 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wir werden auf Dich warten, Du willst ja bestimmt wieder mit an die Küste.:q



#6 
Glaub mal nicht das ich euch alleine los lass


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



pitus02 schrieb:


> #6
> Glaub mal nicht das ich euch alleine los lass


 
War mir irgendwie klar :q 

Ich freu mich schon. Bis morgen dann :vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

So, ich habe eben Grillkohle gekauft. Und beim Höker war ich auch noch. Ein paar neue Neoprenhandschuhe waren fällig. Es kann also los gehen.#6


----------



## aal-matti (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

:vik: Moin, Moin :vik:​ 
ich kann es kaum noch erwarten. Ich zitter schon den ganzen Tag, meine Füsse wissen schon gar net wo sie noch hin gehen sollen. Ich könnte schon los fahren, aber geht noch net,der Kuchen kommt morgen früh erst in die Röhre. SCHADE !!! Hoffentlich kann ich diese Nacht überhaupt noch schlafen.|schlaf: Ich habe morgen sogar frei bekommen.​ 
Hi ANDOR,ich fahre so los, das ich um 14 Uhr an der Araltanke vor der Brücke stehe. Melde mich dann bei dir.​ 
Bis morgen
aal-matti​


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



aal-matti schrieb:


> :vik: Moin, Moin :vik:​
> 
> ich kann es kaum noch erwarten. Ich zitter schon den ganzen Tag, meine Füsse wissen schon gar net wo sie noch hin gehen sollen. Ich könnte schon los fahren, aber geht noch net,der Kuchen kommt morgen früh erst in die Röhre. SCHADE !!! Hoffentlich kann ich diese Nacht überhaupt noch schlafen.|schlaf: Ich habe morgen sogar frei bekommen.​
> Hi ANDOR,ich fahre so los, das ich um 14 Uhr an der Araltanke vor der Brücke stehe. Melde mich dann bei dir.​
> ...


 
Geht mir genau so. Hoffentlich kann ich pennen. :q Das der Kuchen morgen erst in den Ofen kommt, ist gut, dann ist er schön frisch. Mjam mjam...........(Wir müssen aber unbedingt was für Sunny übrig lassen, sonst flippt er aus)
Wir werden dann auch so gegen 14:00 Uhr an der Tanke sein.


----------



## aal-matti (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

HI,HI

meine Regierung hat gesagt, das sie für Sunny den Kuchen extra eipackt. Ich will doch net bei der Ankunft schön schlechte Karten haben:q :q :q 

matti


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



aal-matti schrieb:


> HI,HI
> 
> meine Regierung hat gesagt, das sie für Sunny den Kuchen extra eipackt. Ich will doch net bei der Ankunft schön schlechte Karten haben:q :q :q
> 
> matti


 
Besser ist das :q  Wenn der Junge hungert, kennt er weder Freund noch Feind. Hättest ihn mal beim Quappenschnappen erleben sollen. Der war wirklich alle 10 min, an der Gulaschkanone.


----------



## Buschangler (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Besser ist das :q  Wenn der Junge hungert, kennt er weder Freund noch Feind. Hättest ihn mal beim Quappenschnappen erleben sollen. Der war wirklich alle 10 min, an der Gulaschkanone.



Also deshalb hatt er mir beim letzten mal mein Bett samt Bettwäsche geklaut!!!! :r Der war nur sauer das er nichts zu futtern bekommen hat? Und mich hats getroffen! Wie gemein!:c


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Also deshalb hatt er mir beim letzten mal mein Bett samt Bettwäsche geklaut!!!! :r Der war nur sauer das er nichts zu futtern bekommen hat? Und mich hats getroffen! Wie gemein!:c


 
Ne ne, der ist nebenbei noch Geruchsfetischist.....:q :q :q 

Ruf mal durch. Bin zuhause.


----------



## pitus02 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Also deshalb hatt er mir beim letzten mal mein Bett samt Bettwäsche geklaut!!!! :r Der war nur sauer das er nichts zu futtern bekommen hat? Und mich hats getroffen! Wie gemein!:c



Wir sollten uns diesmal gar nicht schlafen legen |uhoh: #d


----------



## Buschangler (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns diesmal gar nicht schlafen legen |uhoh: #d



Stimmt! Beim letzten mal war es ja auch sehr spät geworden  ,fällt mir gerade ein.|thinkerg:  Ich glaub 3 Uhr war es schon. Naja, mit ein bischen Sprit bekommen wir die Nacht schon rum. #g  Und pitus, du bekommst gleich ne PN!


----------



## pitus02 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Yep hab schon bischen was eingepackt #t 
Und dann nebenbei ne MeFo auf dem Grill:k 
|jump:


----------



## pitus02 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Soll ich für irgendwen noch einige watti´s mitbringen ??


----------



## Buschangler (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Also  ich werde mich auf meine Gummis verlassen! Für mich nicht,danke. Hat bis jetzt immer ganz gut geklappt. #6  Mal sehen was ich zu trinken mitnehme. Die Entscheidung fällt bestimmt nicht leicht!!#c *Mein Gott, ich sehe es schon kommen!**Ich krieg kein Auge zu heute Nacht!!!!*


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Ne Danke Pitus. Ich werde morgen nur Spinnfischen und Samstag nur Pilken.


----------



## Buschangler (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

*Kann immer noch nicht schlafen!!!!!!!!!!:c :c *


----------



## sunny (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Besser ist das :q  Wenn der Junge hungert, kennt er weder Freund noch Feind. Hättest ihn mal beim Quappenschnappen erleben sollen. Der war wirklich alle 10 min, an der Gulaschkanone.



Das ist die größte Frechhheit, die ich hier seid langem gelesen habe. Du spinnst ja wohl, 10 min. #d . 




Das waren 8, soll ich vielleicht sterben :q .

Es sieht wirklich so aus, als ob ich nicht heute hochgefahren komme. Ich werde natürlich alles daran setzen, dass ich das noch irgendwie gedreht bekomme. 

Ihr könnt euer Fleisch und sonstiges Grillgut also erst mal ruhig offen liegen lassen und braucht es nicht wie letztes mal unterm Tisch verstecken |supergri . Aber, wenn ihr einen schwarzen Skoda Oktavia auf den Hof rollen seht, rettet was ihr könnt |supergri .


----------



## sunny (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Habe gerade mal beim BSH reingeluschert. Das soll morgen ne 6-7, abnehmend 6 aus Ost geben |uhoh: . 

Hört sich irgendwie garnicht vielversprechend an. Andor, ich funk dich heute Nachmittag mal an, wie es vor Ort aussieht.


----------



## detlefb (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Also  ich werde mich auf meine Gummis verlassen! Für mich nicht,danke. Hat bis jetzt immer ganz gut geklappt. #6  Mal sehen was ich zu trinken mitnehme. Die Entscheidung fällt bestimmt nicht leicht!!#c *Mein Gott, ich sehe es schon kommen!**Ich krieg kein Auge zu heute Nacht!!!!*



alter Schwede das gibt es doch garnicht :vik:


Tatü-tata Tatü-tata


----------



## djoerni (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

dann plünnt euch mal ordentlich an und ab aufs wasser! wünsche euch viel spaß und ordentliche leos!


----------



## Buschangler (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



djoerni schrieb:


> dann plünnt euch mal ordentlich an und ab aufs wasser! wünsche euch viel spaß und ordentliche leos!



Danke, den werden wir haben!#: #g  Ein schöner Bericht wird auch kommen. Spätestens Sonntag!!#6


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Guten morgen Männers.  Wollt ihr los, oder was? 

Sunny, Du kannst mich ja mal um 15:00 Uhr anfunken, dann weiß ich, wie es vor Ort aussieht.


----------



## Buschangler (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Guten morgen Männers.  Wollt ihr los, oder was?
> 
> Sunny, Du kannst mich ja mal um 15:00 Uhr anfunken, dann weiß ich, wie es vor Ort aussieht.



*Was glaubst Du denn!!!!!!!*


----------



## aal-matti (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Guten Morgen zusammen,
seid ihr fertig mit packen? Der Kuchen ist fertig, könnte also schon los gehen. Der sieht so gut aus,das ich ihn schon probieren könnte, 
aber wenn ich erst anfange, kann ich für nichts garantieren. :q :q :q 
Mit dem Wind sieht es auch ganz gut aus. Ich habe bei Windfinder geschaut. Alles paletti ! ! !

aal-matti
B I S     G L E I C H  ! ! !​


----------



## Lachsy (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Also  ich werde mich auf meine Gummis verlassen! Für mich nicht,danke. Hat bis jetzt immer ganz gut geklappt. #6  Mal sehen was ich zu trinken mitnehme. Die Entscheidung fällt bestimmt nicht leicht!!#c *Mein Gott, ich sehe es schon kommen!**Ich krieg kein Auge zu heute Nacht!!!!*



TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Buschangler (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Lachsy schrieb:


> TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAA



*Sorry!!! Gummifische natürlich!!!! Nicht falsch verstehen!*


----------



## LordVader (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Guten morgen Männers. Wollt ihr los, oder was?
> 
> Sunny, Du kannst mich ja mal um 15:00 Uhr anfunken, dann weiß ich, wie es vor Ort aussieht.


 
Sieh zu das Du vorbeikommst.:q Hab die ganze Nacht schon von Fischen geträumt.Los wir wollen auf die Insel.#h


----------



## LordVader (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Lachsy schrieb:


> TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAA


 
Na Torte, wenn Du dich da mal nicht qualifiziert hast.....:m


----------



## Buschangler (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



LordVader schrieb:


> Na Torte, wenn Du dich da mal nicht qualifiziert hast.....:m



Ach was!! ich glaube nicht.So schlimm war`s doch nicht, oder???|peinlich


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ach was!! ich glaube nicht.So schlimm war`s doch nicht, oder???|peinlich


 
Meine Stimme zur Boardferkelwahl hast Du. 

Kaum im Board und schon so was. Na ja........#d 

So Jungs, ich trinke noch schnell einen Kaffee und fahre los. Bis nachher.


----------



## pitus02 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

So ein sch.. die Kräuterschnecken sind noch nicht fertig #q


----------



## sunny (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Buschangler, es geht nicht um die Gummis, sondern darum, dass du es hast kommen sehen (man/n achte auf das dick gedruckte) :q . Und das ist mehr als anstössig.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 





Buschangler schrieb:


> Also ich werde mich auf meine Gummis verlassen! Für mich nicht,danke. Hat bis jetzt immer ganz gut geklappt. #6 Mal sehen was ich zu trinken mitnehme. Die Entscheidung fällt bestimmt nicht leicht!!#c *Mein Gott, ich sehe es schon kommen!**Ich krieg kein Auge zu heute Nacht!!!!*


 

|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 

KPT SCHNÖÖF for Boardferkel!!!

meine stimme hassu!!!:vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Eigentlich sollte ich einen neuen Thread aufmachen, den ich dann Schneiderrunde Teil 2 nennen müßte. 
Diesmal war allerdings der Wind schuld, das nichts lief. Wir kamen einfach nicht weit genug raus. Trotzdem, es war diesmal sowas von geil, das sich bestimmt jeder von uns gerne an dieses Treffen erinnern wird. Wir hatten extrem viel Spaß. Ich habe noch immer Bauchschmerzen vom vielen Lachen. Wir hatten einen Musiker bei uns, der wirklich Weltklasse war. Ich lasse jetzt einfach mal ein paar Bilder sprechen und hoffe, das die anderen auch noch was dazu schreiben werden.

Pitus beim Spinnfischen...........
http://img524.*ih.us/img524/3944/seva021uw7.th.jpg

Unsere Grillschlampen..........
http://img524.*ih.us/img524/3366/seva031mj5.th.jpg

Hat übrigens lecker geschmeckt...................|supergri 
http://img411.*ih.us/img411/2545/seva040hk9.th.jpg

Das ist nicht der Star..................
http://img411.*ih.us/img411/5733/seva058hx9.th.jpg

Sondern der...........
http://img524.*ih.us/img524/7381/seva064ju4.th.jpg


----------



## aal-matti (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

|wavey: Moin,Moin |wavey: 
Ich war das erste Mal mit ,aber ich kann da nur coathunter zustimmen, es war ein super geiles Treffen auf Fehmarn. Auch wenn keiner einen Fisch gefangen hat, war es sehr lustig. Wir hatten viel Spaß. Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal.

Gruß von
aal-matti
aus
Hamburg -Langenhorn​


----------



## BennyO (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Schön das ihr Spaß hatte. Auch wenn es nicht mit dem Fisch geklappt hat. 
Danke für die schönen Bildern




Gruß Benny


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Pitus Keule seine alte und Pitus Keule :q 
http://img338.*ih.us/img338/4441/seva066mb5.th.jpg


Noch ein seeehr schönes Foto von Torte..:vik: 
http://img265.*ih.us/img265/4499/seva042cj7.th.jpg


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Pitus Keule seine alte und Pitus Keule :q
> http://img338.*ih.us/img338/4441/seva066mb5.th.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


 
|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |schild-g ...
na totte da hast ja wieder mal alles gegeben wa!!!
es gibt auch immer von DIR solche fotos!!!

lol

mirco


----------



## pöppi (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Moin #h 
Ich war ja nun auch das Erste mal mit Euch mit und glaubt mir das war 'ne riesen gaudi. Ich freue mich auf weitere gemeinsame Veranstaltungen dieser Art und hoffe das wir nächstmal ein bisschen erfolgreicher sind. An dieser Stelle möchte ich noch mal erwähnen, das die mitgebrachten "goodies" zum Grillen wirklich der Hit waren. Also: Dank auch den Frauen (und Männern) die diese Köstlichkeiten vorab zubereitet haben #6


----------



## Wulli (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte ich einen neuen Thread aufmachen, den ich dann Schneiderrunde Teil 2 nennen müßte.




ich sach ja... alles Amateure hier#d #d #d  wird Zeit, dass ich wieder angreife!:q :q :q 

Wart ihr nicht beim Griechen?

Wulli


----------



## sunny (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Sodelle, komme gerade von Zahnarzt und hab ne Stunde Wurzelbehandlung hinter mir. So fängt die Woche gut an |uhoh: . 

Leider konnte ich erst am Samstag anreisen. Da habe ich Freitagabend echt was verpasst, so wie das aussieht.

Dat Wetter am Samstag war gelinde ausgedrückt für'n Arsch. Eisregen und Wind bis zum Abwinken. War irgendwie schon frustrierend, aber leider nicht zu ändern. 

Wir haben gegen Mittag wegen Sinnlosigkeit abgebrochen. Wir sind dann noch zu sechst beim Griechen eingefallen, haben nen Happen gegessen und sind dann mehr oder weniger wieder nach Hause gedüst.   

Nächstes mal bin ich trotzdem wieder dabei. Wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir nicht irgendwann mal nen Fisch fangen |supergri . Bis denne.


----------



## HD4ever (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

schade mit den ausgebliebenen Fängen ... 
aber sieht in der Tat nach ner netten Runde aus ! das hat doch auch was !!! #6


----------



## carassius (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

@Pöppi

Das gibt morgen auch ein paar supper pics von dir!#h 


@all

So, bin auch wieder im lande.Kleiner Bericht von mir und mein Vader.Also, gester waren wir bis tonne 5 vorgedrungen wo doch noch sehr große Wellen herschten und wir zweimal ne kräftige dusche ab bekommen haben.Wir fischten 4 Std. in 24 meter tiefe, fische waren reichlich dort aber wir konnten keinen zum anbiß verleiten.Dann beschlossen wir ins flachere, aber auch dort ging nichts.Wir begannen zu Schleppen bis zur Fehmarnsund Brücke ohne nur ein einzigen Biß zu haben.Obwohl auch dort auf 8-9 metern gute fischausschläge auf unseren echo zu sehen waren ging nach sämtlichen köderwechsel nich einen fisch an den Haken.Wir beschlossen in Strömenden regen das weite zu suchen und bevorzugten lieber die leckere Fleischplatte beim Grichen.|supergri 

Nächster Tag: (Heute) wir beschlossen uns noch auf die schnelle ein paar Wattwürmer und Ringler zu besorgen und ab auf`s Wasser einige Std. getrollt und dann auf Platte versucht.Ich muss sagen das ich schon lange nicht mehr so einen fischarmen tag(e) erleben dürfe.|uhoh: Es ging nähmlich absulut *Nichts*#q *und nochmal nichts#q :c :c |abgelehn |gutenach *

*ps. Warum Beissen die Fehmarn fische nicht? Sie sind Doch da!:c *


----------



## BennyO (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Ist ja schon mal gut das sie wenigsten da sind. Obwol es ja im Moment mit den Dorschen wieder ebsser wird.
Naja man kann nur hoffen, dass es so schnell wie möglich passiert.



Gruß Benny


----------



## LordVader (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

@ Dennis

Ihr habt auch ne Schneiderrunde hingelegt ? Kann doch garnicht angehen.|kopfkrat #c  Hat doch bei euch zumindest mit dem Wetter gepaßt. Und Angeltechnisch habt Ihr ja auch so ziemlich alles ausprobiert.Da ihr ja 2 Tage länger auf der Insel wart hab ich gedacht, daß zumindest Ihr mit nem bischen Fisch nach Hause kommt.#d Bitte jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, aber es geht anderen auch nicht besser.:q 

@ all

Kann mich den Vorpostern nur anschließen. Obwohl nichts gefangen wurde war es wirklich eines der schönsten Wochenenden die ich je erlebt habe. Mit der "Crew" jederzeit und immerwieder.#6 :vik: Ich denke mal die Bilder sprechen für sich.Nochmal nen dickes Danke an alle Beteiligten.Das schreit nach Wiederholung.:m Und beim nächsten mal klappt´s auch mit dem Fisch.


----------



## Buschangler (3. März 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

*Hab da auch noch ein paar Fotos*


----------



## Buschangler (3. März 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Noch mehr!!


----------



## Buschangler (3. März 2007)

*AW: Fehmarntour 24.02.07*

Das reicht jetzt!!


----------

